# FIRST ANNUAL GLADIATOR SERIES ∙



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hello everybody!! Got great news, after what seemed like a forever battle to find a spot for this show.. Would like to thank 503 MIKE for finding the place to have it...And here's all the info..Please be sure and check the NEW DATE I could not pull it off by the old date and to not clash with other shows I have picked September 11th 2005. People still want to be out doing something then. And our summers have been extended into Sept so it should be good to go. Now the place is pretty cool alot of you will know exactlly where it is. It's called Fashion Mall and it's down around Portland Meadows-Delta Park Portland, Oregon. I will get some flyers made up with actual address as well as all the info for you all. So with this said, I hope that you all will make some plans for this event and come to find out what it takes to be a GLADIATOR.. It's going to be good and you won't want to miss it. I will be working on the flyers this week and I will send them out to those of you that have PMed your addresses, if you haven't and you want flyers to help promote the show just PM me with your addy. Thanks 

The Jenda's

BIG PROPS TO 503 MIKE FULLXTC C.C. for finding the spot for us to have the show.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

JENDAS HAVE BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN AT EVERYONES ELSES SHOWS TIME TO SHOW THEM SOME RESPECT :biggrin: EVERY SHOULD BE AT THIS ONE.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jun 20 2005, 09:52 AM
> *JENDAS HAVE BEEN PUTTIN IT DOWN AT EVERYONES ELSES SHOWS TIME TO SHOW THEM SOME RESPECT :biggrin: EVERY SHOULD BE AT THIS ONE.
> [snapback]3297776[/snapback]​*


Even little Picnics out in HILLSBORO!!! Had fun tho and hey they got some nice rides out that way.


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Thats great to hear! See ya there fo sho!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

sweet! :thumbsup: 

good looking out brandy i knew you would come thru some kinda way!

hey carmel how are ya? :wave:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 20 2005, 02:39 PM
> *sweet!  :thumbsup:
> 
> good looking out brandy i knew you would come thru some kinda way!
> ...


Hey you! I am koo, just enjoying this week off of school, it would be better if I wasnt working and enjoying the nice days. :biggrin: But someone got to pay the bills.  I will be out your way for the 4th of July weekend! I saw those pics, very funny! :biggrin: Did you get everything taken care of with the shippers? Hey Tina Turner! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 20 2005, 04:36 PM
> *Hey you! I am koo, just enjoying this week off of school, it would be better if I wasnt working and enjoying the nice days. :biggrin:  But someone got to pay the bills.   I will be out your way for the 4th of July weekend! I saw those pics, very funny! :biggrin:  Did you get everything taken  care of with the shippers? Hey Tina Turner! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3298869[/snapback]​*


hope to see you on that weekend then. yeah i got it straight. i was suppose to pay them 300 COD when they got there but he gave me the keys and stuff and a receipt that said paid n full. so i just pulled off and didn't say nadda!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 20 2005, 04:56 PM
> *hope to see you on that weekend then. yeah i got it straight. i was suppose to pay them 300 COD when they got there but he gave me the keys and stuff and a receipt that said paid n full. so i just pulled off and didn't say nadda!
> [snapback]3298953[/snapback]​*


Thats koo. So is there a list of car clubs coming to support this event? And since this event was orginally for Chago, where will the proceeds go now since he is no longer with us?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 20 2005, 11:50 AM
> *Hello everybody!! Got great news, after what seemed like a forever battle to find a spot for this show..I DID IT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>and here's all the info..Please be sure and check the NEW DATE I could not pull it off by the old date and to not clash with other shows I have picked September 11th 2005. People still want to be out doing something then. And our summers have been extended into Sept so it should be good to go. Now the place is pretty cool alot of you will know exactlly where it is. It's called Fashion Mall and it's down around Portland Meadows-Delta Park. I will get some flyers made up with actual address as well as all the info for you all. So with this said, I hope that you all will make some plans for this event and come to find out what it takes to be a GLADIATOR.. It's going to be good and you won't want to miss it. I will be working on the flyers this week and I will send them out to those of you that have PMed your addresses, if you haven't and you want flyers to help promote the show just PM me with your addy. Thanks
> 
> The Jenda's
> [snapback]3297766[/snapback]​*









:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
PUTTIN IT ON MY CALENDER RIGHT NOW


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jun 20 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Thats koo. So is there a list of car clubs coming to support this event? And since this event was orginally for Chago, where will the proceeds go now since he is no longer with us?
> [snapback]3299193[/snapback]​*


Hey girl, how ya doing? Well it will still be for Chago for remembrance. I plan on taking the proceeds and donate it to the Childrens Leukemia foundation. Thought that would be cool. I will have a list going soon of clubs attending. I'm working on the flyers right now so I can pass them out at Yakima. Anyway stay tuned more will be coming.. Take care


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 20 2005, 04:09 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> PUTTIN IT ON MY CALENDER RIGHT NOW
> [snapback]3299220[/snapback]​*




Wonderful, hope more of Royal Image will also attend. I miss all you guys...


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 20 2005, 06:16 PM
> *Wonderful, hope more of Royal Image will also attend. I miss all you guys...
> [snapback]3299249[/snapback]​*


I WILL PASS THE WORD ON. ANY CHANCE ON CHAGOS RIDE MAKIN AN APPEARANCE?


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 20 2005, 04:56 PM
> *hope to see you on that weekend then. yeah i got it straight. i was suppose to pay them 300 COD when they got there but he gave me the keys and stuff and a receipt that said paid n full. so i just pulled off and didn't say nadda!
> [snapback]3298953[/snapback]​*


 NOT TO GET IN YOUR BUSSINESS. BUT I GOT 2 CENTS. ARENT YOU ASHAMED OF YOURSELF GETTIN THEM PEOPLE FOR A LITTLE 3BILLS. :angry: 




















NA JUST FUCKIN WIT YA. :biggrin: THATS WHAT THEY GET FOR TAKIN TOO LONG. NOW THEY WONT HAVE GAS TO GET HOME :roflmao: 
WHAT DID YOU GET OR IS THAT CLASSIFIED?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 20 2005, 06:28 PM
> *NOT TO GET IN YOUR BUSSINESS. BUT I GOT 2 CENTS. ARENT YOU ASHAMED OF YOURSELF GETTIN THEM PEOPLE FOR A LITTLE 3BILLS. :angry:
> NA JUST FUCKIN WIT YA. :biggrin: THATS WHAT THEY GET FOR TAKIN TOO LONG. NOW THEY WONT HAVE GAS TO GET HOME :roflmao:
> WHAT DID YOU GET OR IS THAT CLASSIFIED?
> [snapback]3299294[/snapback]​*


you have to have a security clearance for me to tell you!






















j/k 93 fleetwood


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

BIG BOULEVARD WILL BE REPP'IN TO THE FULLEST WITH BOTH CHAPTERS SEATTLE/PORTLAND


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 20 2005, 06:14 PM
> *Hey girl, how ya doing? Well it will still be for Chago for remembrance. I plan on taking the proceeds and donate it to the Childrens Leukemia foundation. Thought that would be cool. I will have a list going soon of clubs attending. I'm working on the flyers right now so I can pass them out at Yakima. Anyway stay tuned more will be coming.. Take care
> [snapback]3299243[/snapback]​*


I can dig it!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 20 2005, 12:39 PM
> *sweet!  :thumbsup:
> 
> good looking out brandy i knew you would come thru some kinda way!
> ...


Would'nt have been able to do it without some help and want to send out BIG PROPS to 503 MIKE FULLXTC C.C. for finding the spot for it. THANK YOU


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 21 2005, 04:48 PM
> *Would'nt have been able to do it without some help and want to send out BIG PROPS to 503 MIKE FULLXTC C.C. for finding the spot for it. THANK YOU
> [snapback]3303308[/snapback]​*


much props to MIKE! are you still doing everything you said from the start? like the baby bumper cause i will see about getting my truck down if that's the case!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Got the address for you all to Map quest when you need it. And Flyers are being worked on RIGHT NOW. What I need is to get anybody you wants there business added to the flyer to PM me for details. Thank you and it's looking GREAT so far..

Address of Show:

Fashion Mall 
8900 North Vancouver Ave
Portland, Oregon 97217


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

STREET STARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, GOT LOTSA RIDER FAMILY OUT IN PO :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2005, 04:00 PM
> *STREET STARS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE, GOT LOTSA RIDER FAMILY OUT IN PO :0
> [snapback]3312709[/snapback]​*


Should I put you on the flyer?? HEE HEE j/k


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 23 2005, 04:02 PM
> *Should I put you on the flyer?? HEE HEE j/k
> [snapback]3312719[/snapback]​*


you said it was already there :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jun 23 2005, 04:03 PM
> *you said it was already there :0  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3312723[/snapback]​*


Of course silly, they are being made up as I type just trying to get the last few out there so they aren't left out.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey hey hey...........did i make the flyer?































:roflmao: j/k can't wait till this pops off!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jun 20 2005, 07:31 PM
> *you have to have a security clearance for me to tell you!
> j/k 93 fleetwood
> [snapback]3299476[/snapback]​*


cool, big body. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 23 2005, 09:30 PM
> *cool, big body.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3313436[/snapback]​*


oh yeah have been wanting one for years and i finally had the money to get one...... still got alot of work but it should be on and poping for next year for sho!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jun 20 2005, 09:48 PM
> *BIG BOULEVARD WILL BE REPP'IN TO THE FULLEST WITH BOTH CHAPTERS SEATTLE/PORTLAND
> [snapback]3299980[/snapback]​*


Yeah 

~BOULEVARD~

:biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

[attachmentid=200960]


Check out the front of the belts for the show.. Many Thanks to AMG Studio's (Aaron) for all he is doing. Give me your input you like it???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

These belts have 2006 for the reason being is because this show will be the kick off for 2006 shows. Who ever wins the belts at the first show will take them into 2006 and put them up at the next gladiator event, which I'm working on getting at least three of them for next year. If you are holding a show next year and would like for a Gladiator Series added to your venue, please contact me. This for sure will help lock-in hoppers for your show. Since it has been way down so far this year, lets not let it keep happening. If the current belt holder doesn't show up it's an automatic forfeit of there belt. These must be defended in order to keep, makes it exciting again. And at the end of next year 2006 all Gladiators with belts will have a GRAND Final where the top Gladiator will win 1000.00 cash by how much points they have earned at the other shows as well as the belts for that year... Sound good or what?? I will have more for you all soon.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 28 2005, 09:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=200960]
> Check out the front of the belts for the show..  Many Thanks to AMG Studio's (Aaron) for all he is doing. Give me your input you like it???
> [snapback]3332204[/snapback]​*


oh hell yeah. me likey!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 28 2005, 10:06 AM
> *These belts have 2006 for the reason being is because this show will be the kick off for 2006 shows. Who ever wins the belts at the first show will take them into 2006 and put them up at the next gladiator event, which I'm working on getting at least three of them for next year. If you are holding a show next year and would like for a Gladiator Series added to your venue, please contact me. This for sure will help lock-in hoppers for your show. Since it has been way down so far this year, lets not let it keep happening. If the current belt holder doesn't show up it's an automatic forfeit of there belt. These must be defended in order to keep, makes it exciting again. And at the end of next year 2006 all Gladiators with belts will have a GRAND Final where the top Gladiator will win 1000.00 cash by how much points they have earned at the other shows as well as the belts for that year... Sound good or what?? I will have more for you all soon.
> [snapback]3332324[/snapback]​*


Hey is this just for the heavy hitters or for the baby bumpers as well? just curious to know. Sounds good brandy, let me know if there is anything you need me to do!


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

That looks really cool! Unfortunately I can't make it to anything the weekend of the 11th due to another commitment in Tacoma.  I can still pass out flyers for you if you'd like though.



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 28 2005, 09:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=200960]
> Check out the front of the belts for the show..  Many Thanks to AMG Studio's (Aaron) for all he is doing. Give me your input you like it???
> [snapback]3332204[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Damn People tell me if you like the Front of the Belt or not!!!!! :biggrin: And those of you who have replied Thank you.

Brandy Jenda


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

i like it i really like it.......................


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

the belt is looking rael good. :biggrin: You know BIG UCE.c.c will be their


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

put a impala or a caddy next to the regal


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jun 28 2005, 09:20 AM
> *[attachmentid=200960]
> Check out the front of the belts for the show..  Many Thanks to AMG Studio's (Aaron) for all he is doing. Give me your input you like it???
> [snapback]3332204[/snapback]​*



THATS HOT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl+Jun 29 2005, 03:26 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

THE BELTS LOOK REAL GOOD. IF YOU NEED ANYTHING FROM YOUR SEATTLE CHAPTER GIVES US A CALL. I'LL TRY TO HELP WITH WHAT EVER YOU NEED.

~BIG BOULEVARD~


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And now your Flyers, they are not in print yet but wanted to get them up here for you to see. And they are HOT HOT HOT front and back... To cut down on mailing costs I will pass out at the Yakima Show and if you plan on NOT being there and want flyers please let me know and I will mail them. Thank you to all for your support..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Help can't get it bigger


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

[attachmentid=202960]

[attachmentid=202963]


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Thank you B_A_Rider for posting them for me, you are good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just FYI the top one is the front and the bottom one is the back of the flyer. I think these should be called show cards as they are so nice. And again I want to give BIG PROPS to Aaron at AMG STUDIO'S for doing them. And a big Thank you for all of his help on this..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

me likey the flyers or as you said show cards. :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

thats the shyt


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

nice :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Taking Pre-registration up until Sept 1st so if you want to get in on it and recieve your number and confirmation, here's what you do send me an e-mail at [email protected] and I will give you the directions to register. Or you can send a cashier check or money order to Paul Jenda 2109 S.E. 112th Ave Portland, Oregon. By Pre-Registrating you will save time on day of show as you will already have all your info to me and all that will happen on day of show is you will be issued your number and goody bag. I encourage people to do this, that way there is no waiting in line. We will have a pre-registered line and a NON. I also accept Pay-Pal send to same e-mail as above. I hope that people don't bulk at the prices, this show is going to be off the hook and I have lots of surprizes yet. There is entertainment for you as well as food and beverages. Kids will also be entertained with face painting, clowns and a bouncing jim. There's a set of wheels for raffle as well as many other things. More being added everyday, I'm doing everything I can to make this a great show for THE PEOPLE of the Northwest and to raise some money for the Children that have leukemia. The check will be made to them in rememberance of Chago. Thank you peeps and hope that you make plans to attend. AND PASS THE WORD for me since not everybody goes on LIL...


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Is Aaron gonna be there from AMG?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Thanks for the flyer Brandi!!!!!!!!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

the flyer looks phat :biggrin: good JOB


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

looks real good!!! be thear 4 shur!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

I'VE BEEN MAKING ALOT OF CALLS AND INVITING EVERYONE, SHOULD HAVE A FULL HOUSE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Thanks for all the props on the belts and flyers. I wanted to post some of the events going on since they aren't real clear on the flyer. The actual flyer will be more clear, these that I posted are just a draft of them. 

Here's some info

Baby Bumper class: This is for people that want to hop there PRETTY CARS and have some fun, must be under 15inches hopping..You can enter show and hop..100.00 pay out to winner

Fat Man Hop: Takes five of your big Men to hand hop a car, highest hop wins. Another have fun and laugh our ass off on...

Jalapeno Eating contest: This one will be HOT!!! And with La Cositia Mexican Resturant being there you know I will have THE HOT ONES...

Burnout Competition: Smoke those tires, Biggest smoke out wins...

Loudest pipes: Rev it up and lets see who can make the most noise..

Bikini Competition: Well what can I say, it might get alittle **** as these are some HOT HOT girls...They are the ones on the flyer and more to show up :biggrin: 

Motor Blow: There will be a board with all sorts of times, for a dollar you pick a blow-up time. If you are the winner half the money goes to you.. Car will be a running car (we plan on getting it donated from a local junk yard) we will drain oil and water and put a brick on the petal and let it go!!!! Lots of excitement..

So thats just some of it..There is lots more being added. You will not get bored at this event there will be something for everyone.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

wow and all this is happening in one day. now that's what i call a good show!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Thats what I am talking about, thats a f***en show! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You know ima try and make it


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Jesus I left out some of the most important stuff that will be happin at the show, so here you go:


There will be live entertainment (It's a surprize)
Also will have four turn-tables spinning out the tunes from Funk shop and Three6OH Productions

BIG HOP- to crack off about 2:00pm single,double,radical and might have a Guest apperance of one bad ass DANCER....All winners get cash as well as THE COVETED SILVER GLADIATOR BELT...Very nice I might say, and you will also carry this into 2006 and start earning your points 25 points a show for a win. At the end of 2006 if you have a total of 100 points you will be THEE MASTER GLADIATOR with a Gold Belt to keep as yours as well as 1000.00 dollars cash money... Yeah I said a G.... So you see this is going to be great...By the way we the Jenda's will not be entered into the Gladiator Series.

Also having a AIR APPEARANCE as well. More to come on it as I find out..Trying to get a Truck up here that hits 6feet bunny hopping.. 

And remember this is a OPEN SHOW all are welcome: Lowriders, Mini-Trucks, Euro's, Hot-rods, Motorcycles, Bicycles...

Anyway thats it for now..More as it comes in.. Did I leave out anything yet??? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

fliers and the belt look really nice.. should be a good show and being in september is nice too..


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hidden video of jenda hop @ Full Xtc

www.riderchronicles.com- showcase- get your shirt- 

can some make it as an attachment?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 4 2005, 05:33 PM
> *hidden video of jenda hop @ Full Xtc
> 
> www.riderchronicles.com- showcase- get your shirt-
> ...


cool!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Jul 4 2005, 03:33 PM
> *hidden video of jenda hop @ Full Xtc
> 
> www.riderchronicles.com- showcase- get your shirt-
> ...


Car wasn't doing real good here, but it was a fun show even in the rain and we will continue to support the northwest clubs and events. Here's the link for USOPDX's web site of video.


http://stuff.RIDERCHRONICLES.COM/showcase/...xsneakvideo.wmv


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Nice


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

ok ok, Ive been getting calls and emails and seein people I havent seen in a while so to answere the question, yes AMG Studios will be there we are also bringing our new branch "GAMEntertainment" out to show off some of our feature girls such as mia and jasmynne (pictures below) they will be available for photo shoots as well as assisting in handing out the awards.

we will have AMG Studios & GAME merchandise for sale in our booth as well as opportunities to purchase pictures of your rides with these beautiful girls...

anyone who might have any questions please feel free to contact me at [email protected] or you can get at me at the studio at 360-270-2482

here are the pictures of mia and jasmynne (they are also available for hire for other shows and events as well, please contact [email protected] for details and prices)


















and here are the finished versions of the fliers, they have already been sent to print so we can have them in time for the show on the 10th




















all flier designs by AMG Studios
Photo of Mia by AMG Studios Photo of Jasmynne by ENP


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I PROMISE IT"S GOING DOWN>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

OFF THE HOOK FOR REAL, NORTHWEST HOMIES WE ARE GOING TO BE DOING IT..

MARK YOUR CALENDARS FOR THIS SHOW IT'S A DON'T MISS ONE.

PRETTY GIRLS
MUSIC
FOOD
VENDORS
CARS AND MORE CARS
HOPPING ACTION THAT YOU HAVE NEVER SEEN UP HERE
LOTS OF FUN THINGS GOING ON FOR THE WHOLE FAMILY. 

SO CONTACT ME AND GET YOUR PRE-REG IN at: [email protected]

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey can we make this a NW LIL meet and greet show as well? i would still like to meet alot of you crazy cool fools off here but i have met the one that i truly wanted to meet and i'm happy :thumbsup: you know who you are!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 6 2005, 06:54 AM
> *hey can we make this a NW LIL meet and greet show as well? i would still like to meet alot of you crazy cool fools off here but i have met the one that i truly wanted to meet and i'm happy  :thumbsup: you know who you are!
> [snapback]3369881[/snapback]​*


HEE HEE I wonder who that could be.....Hey little boy you want some CANDY.... :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 6 2005, 09:11 AM
> *HEE HEE I wonder who that could be.....Hey little boy you want some CANDY.... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3369946[/snapback]​*


  :biggrin: me love candy...especially the kind that melts in your mouth and not in your hand!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 04:32 AM
> *
> 
> ok ok, Ive been getting calls and emails and seein people I havent seen in a while so to answere the question, yes AMG Studios will be there we are also bringing our new branch "GAMEntertainment" out to show off some of our feature girls such as mia and jasmynne (pictures below) they will be available for photo shoots as well as assisting in handing out the awards.
> ...


Looking real good, damn this show seems like it could be and just might be the best show this summer. Sup A!
:wave:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Boy o boy, I wonder who you guys could be talking about.  It was a pleasure to meet you and to have you in my company. I look forward to seeing you again and hanging out. :wave: 

Hey Brandi! 
hold on I meant Tina!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jul 6 2005, 10:41 AM
> *Boy o boy, I wonder who guys could be talking about.  *


 :dunno:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry to post it here but wheres the info on the yakima show this weekend? I cant seem to find a post on it

hit me up with a email or via AIM at amgstudios1973

thanks


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

thanks for the info yall...

oh and what up sheryl?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 6 2005, 06:09 PM
> *thanks for the info yall...
> 
> oh and what up sheryl?
> [snapback]3372635[/snapback]​*


lol, just got to bust my name out all on here, dont cha. lol, just jk :biggrin: Well hope to see you at one of these shows around washington! By the way,the website looks tight! :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

SHOW SUPPORT FOR YOUR FAVORITE DJ'S AT THE SEPTEMBER SHOW!!


I'm putting in an order for Funk Shop Dj's t-shirts.... wear a Funk Shop or Three 6 Oh shirt and ALWAYS get in free to club events that Funk Shop DJ's are involved in!

Funk Shop DJ's shirts are $15.00 due to the fact that it's a three-color process, so it's more screens and artwork. They are good quality shirts, I've washed mine about 50 times and it's still very solid and the colors are still bright. To see what the design looks like, go here http://three6oh.com/gallery/RoxyJuly1/101_2604 

This particular order is a black shirt with RED, WHITE AND BLUE logo color to show some PATRIOTIC SUPPORT!!!!

E-mail [email protected] or AIM me at FunkShopDJ so I can order yours!!!!

Note: each "X" over size 1XL please add $1.00. So a 5XL will be $4.00 extra.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hi A-Run and BIGGZ, thanks for posting up.. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Brandy, just wanted to letcha know, the flyers are done and I will be picking them up in the AM


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 7 2005, 06:26 PM
> *Brandy, just wanted to letcha know, the flyers are done and I will be picking them up in the AM
> [snapback]3378799[/snapback]​*



And I will be meeting you as planned...Thanks Aaron..You the man for sure


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

sorry, change of plans, had a personal issue come up, gonna have to meet up earlyer if thats cool. ima be there around 8:30. if not Ill have yo catch up with ya later in the day or else on saturday. Ill call you in the morning incase you dont see this in time.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Jul 7 2005, 11:46 PM
> *sorry, change of plans, had a personal issue come up, gonna have to meet up earlyer if thats cool. ima be there around 8:30. if not Ill have yo catch up with ya later in the day or else on saturday. Ill call you in the morning incase you dont see this in time.
> [snapback]3380447[/snapback]​*


Not a problem, I await there arrival...Excited to take them to YAK with me to pass out to all the homies..


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

aaahhh! shit, my car caught on fire this morning, literally flames out the hood and shit, so now I gotta wait on my peeps to come scoop me to go do what I gotta do, Ill get the flyers to you today tho for sure


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

lemme know if i can help.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

GOT EM!!! Thank you so much Aaron...Damn this guy doesn't let nothing stop him from following thru...Cool peeps right there...Much Love


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Not a Problem, sorry I cant be there this weekend for the show to help ya hand em out but with the flames on the taurus and the blown heads on the lac, Im stranded at home for right now... anyone got a ride I can borrow? lol 

anyways, yall have a good time and hurry up with the picture postin so I can see how it was...

Peace... A-Run


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

A-Run......don't know you homie but i like your style. it's the meaning of a true rider! thanks for helping make this show a GO!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Thanks hommie, thats always a cool thing to hear from a fellow rider... Ive owned a few lacs in my time but its been many years since I got to really floss in a low low (my cut got jacked right after I finished it back in 92) but I still got plenty of love for the game so any time I can show some support and help make an event a little better, Im down... so all yall riders keep me in mind when you start plannin your next show... lol


Peace! A-Run
AMG Studios
GAMEntertainment


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Is there going to be a cruz? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 10 2005, 11:01 PM
> *Is there going to be a cruz? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3393510[/snapback]​*


You know it BLVD style.... :biggrin: We made it home by the way...Thank you to everyone who showed interest and support in The Gladiator show this weekend at Yakima, I promise you this show will be Happing..Hope to see all of you there


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 11 2005, 07:06 PM
> *You know it BLVD style.... :biggrin: We made it home by the way...Thank you to everyone who showed interest and support in The Gladiator show this weekend at Yakima, I promise you this show will be Happing..Hope to see all of you there
> [snapback]3397414[/snapback]​*


were we cruz'in at?you going have bq at your house again?


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 11 2005, 06:06 PM
> *You know it BLVD style.... :biggrin: We made it home by the way...Thank you to everyone who showed interest and support in The Gladiator show this weekend at Yakima, I promise you this show will be Happing..Hope to see all of you there
> [snapback]3397414[/snapback]​*


We had a couple of cars that were having troubles on the way back.  And stop and help out Showtime C.C. :biggrin: But we all made it back, late sunday night.  Hope to see the whole Portland Family at the Super show in Portland. :biggrin: Later Family. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I heard that, good looking out and helping. Baby Boy had a rear tire blow out on the Monte..He was only going 70mph... :0 But he handled it, scared the piss out of him. So he rolled the rest of the way home on 3 13in wheels and 1 14inch..


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

ok so when do i get my plane ticket??? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

yea lets all pitch in and get our boy a ride out here to cover the show...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by law_@Jul 13 2005, 04:39 AM
> *ok so when do i get my plane ticket???  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3405740[/snapback]​*


HydroGuru WHATS UP my friend, damn haven't heard from you in awhile. Hey you want to come? I thought you was afraid to fly!!! HEE HEE hit me on a PM sweetie..


----------



## BUTTRFIGERZ (Jul 12, 2005)

QUESTION FOR YA... ARE IMPALAS HOPPIN AGAINST LUXURY OR ARE THEY IN A CLASS OF THIER OWN?? NOT TOO MANY UP HERE AND ITUSAULLY TAKES 3 TO MAKE A CLASS, IS THAT HOW UR DOIN IT ALSO? CUZ ID LIKE TO SEE MY GUY GET A BELT. 



OH BY THE WAY THIS IS A GREAT IDEA...AND I DEFINATLY PLAN TO ATTEND


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BUTTRFIGERZ_@Jul 13 2005, 07:16 AM
> *QUESTION FOR YA... ARE IMPALAS HOPPIN AGAINST LUXURY OR ARE THEY IN A CLASS OF THIER OWN??  NOT TOO MANY UP HERE AND ITUSAULLY TAKES 3 TO MAKE A CLASS, IS THAT HOW UR DOIN IT ALSO? CUZ ID LIKE TO SEE MY GUY GET A BELT.
> OH BY THE WAY THIS IS A GREAT IDEA...AND I DEFINATLY PLAN TO ATTEND
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3406099[/snapback]​*


And to answer your question, single, lux single, double, lux double, radical and open class. All of them have Blvd Entertainment rules for hopping except Open and thats anything goes. Doesn't take three to make a class, we want to promote more hoppers. And if there is only one (highly unlikely) then we expect a good effort when they hop..And thank you for your input, I think it's a great idea and something different for the Northwest. It's going to be fun..


----------



## BUTTRFIGERZ (Jul 12, 2005)

ok but BLVD has an impala class and you need three impalas to make a class, so for example...if I bring a single gate impala would i have to enter anything goes catagory, or do i hop against a luxury single?

sorry I should have been more clear with my question thats what I meant by theres not to many of them (Impala hoppers) out here.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

If you bring a single gate impala you would hop in single, NOT LUX Single. So if you are the only car that shows up you will still get a belt however we expect a good effort when you hop the car. And you will be taking the belt into 2006 as well. So when the next Gladiator Series next year happens your belt is on the line and is put up for that hop. If there is other singles then hop to see who wins. If not any more singles then you retain the belt til the next Gladiator Series stop, caution here: If you don't show up at a Gladiator Series Show you will automatically forfeit the belt. You lose by default..The reason for this is to keep the hoppers coming to the shows rather it be a Big show or a car club event. We want to see more hopping at all the shows. Hope this helps you to understand.


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 13 2005, 10:58 AM
> *HydroGuru WHATS UP my friend, damn haven't heard from you in awhile. Hey you want to come? I thought you was afraid to fly!!! HEE HEE hit me on a PM sweetie..
> [snapback]3406046[/snapback]​*


PM sent


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i'm to lazy to look and see through the topic if we are cruiz'n.......

so are we cruiz'n the nite b4 or after the show?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I'm having a few problems that I'm trying to resolve, things are going not as fast as I'd like it to. To much to do in so little time is putting a damper on me, but I'm doing my best. I've been asked to post up clubs that plan on attending, so if you are please let me know and I will add you to the list. So far I have:

Boulevard C.C. WA-OR
UCE C.C. OR
United Classics C.C. WA
Royal Image C.C. WA-OR
Touch of Reality C.C. WA
Rollerz Only C.C. WA
Showtime C.C. WA


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

big bad UCE c.c will be there :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Funk Shop DJ's are bringing FOUR turntables to the event, with FOUR DJ's rotating on them. You're going to see a turntable show that people around HERE at least JUST DONT DO. I hope some cats like turntablism.... as well as old school classics, new school cuts, and stuff to keep the rhythm going all day!

Normally for this we'd charge $800.00 to bring out all the gear and the DJ squad, but we're DONATING all of the services for the day... so pick up one of our mix CD's we'll have for sale as a thank you =)

T-shirts will also be available......... so GET YOURS AND REPRESENT! Well... if you're not wearing your CC shirt and already reppin' I guess......

We're excited to do this show, as Funk Shop wants to become the ONLY DJ's ya'll need for your car show needs! =) FUNK THE REST!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Jul 18 2005, 01:09 PM
> *Funk Shop DJ's are bringing FOUR turntables to the event, with FOUR DJ's rotating on them.  You're going to see a turntable show that people around HERE at least JUST DONT DO.  I hope some cats like turntablism.... as well as old school classics, new school cuts, and stuff to keep the rhythm going all day!
> 
> Normally for this we'd charge $800.00 to bring out all the gear and the DJ squad, but we're DONATING all of the services for the day... so pick up one of our mix CD's we'll have for sale as a thank you =)
> ...


 :thumbsup: 
how much will the cd's be?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

CAN I HOP IN THE NON-ALTERED CLASS?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jul 18 2005, 01:39 PM
> *CAN I HOP IN THE NON-ALTERED CLASS?
> [snapback]3431576[/snapback]​*


Sure we are having a Fat Man Hop....HEE HEE

Thats where we take a car you get five big guys and you hand hop it to see who gets it highest.. It's funny as hell to watch, kinda like breaking springs in..


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 18 2005, 01:41 PM
> *:thumbsup:
> how much will the cd's be?
> [snapback]3431204[/snapback]​*


I GOT 2 OF THE CD'S FROM BIGGZ LAST YEAR BOTH ARE OF THE HOOK


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 18 2005, 04:30 PM
> *I GOT 2 OF THE CD'S FROM BIGGZ LAST YEAR BOTH ARE OF THE HOOK
> [snapback]3432172[/snapback]​*


Good lookin!

I sell my mix CD's for only 5 bucks.... I think I'll have about 10 different ones to choose from by the time Sept. 11th rolls around!


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Jul 18 2005, 04:30 PM
> *I GOT 2 OF THE CD'S FROM BIGGZ LAST YEAR BOTH ARE OF THE HOOK
> [snapback]3432172[/snapback]​*


are of the hook or are off the hook. Just trying to help you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

what are the blvd entertainment rules? seeing as i am canadian and go not clue...lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jul 18 2005, 11:03 PM
> *what are the blvd entertainment rules? seeing as i am canadian and go not clue...lol
> [snapback]3434911[/snapback]​*


Pm me with your e-mail address and I will send them to you, hope to see some of my Canadian friends down here for the show..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up family, I need some flyers to pass out :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 19 2005, 12:17 PM
> *Whats up family, I need some flyers to pass out  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3437652[/snapback]​*


Hi Brett, please Pm me with your addy again..Thank you


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

I cant wait to see how these belts turn out... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Ya'll can forget about the FAT MAN HOP... Three 6 Oh is TAKING that title!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

RULES FOR HOP:

All vehicles will be judged on the height (lift) of the bottom of the front tires. This will be measured with a ruler from the ground to the bottom of the tire treads.
A vehicle cannot hop in multiple classes (Single, Double, Luxury) only one category per car. Vehicles with one pump to the front will be considered a single pump; two pumps to the front are considered a double pump. Rear Suspension Limitations are as follows
Rear suspension must be fully operational (lock up and lay down) With vehicle in completely laid position (Front and Rear down), bottom of the rear bumper must be within sixteen (16) inches of the ground.
Shocks are required, no use of chains to limit suspension travel.
The rear suspension may not be adjusted or extended once your round starts. No double switches or remote activated devises.
Vehicle must be driven into hop arena and driveline must stay in place during vehicles hop.
Vehicle must be complete in every way including engine, all body parts, interior, bumpers, grills, headlights, etc. Vehicle must be painted, no primer, bomb can or under construction vehicles.
No body modifications to allow for wheel travel of any type are allowed.
No lead, sand or other weight maybe added to a vehicle except for standard frame reinforcement, not to exceed 3/8 inch thick.
Limit on batteries is 10 for single pump and 14 for double pump.
The rear suspension cannot be altered, no cuts or modifications to the rear end, sway bars, shock mounts, upper, or lower trailing arms; or their mounting points with the exception of mild reinforcement. The only modifications allowed to any part of the rear suspension components are as follows: Double pump cars may extend rear sway bar not to exceed 48inches over-all length. Luxury cars may extend upper trailing arm up to one inch in over-all length. Double pump Luxury cars may extend upper trailing arms two inches and lower trailing arms one inch in over all length. All suspension components must derive from original equipment, no after-market replacement or fabricated parts unless described elsewhere in the rules. The use of adjustable upper trailing arms( i.e. ProHopper style) are allowed as long as measurement are with-in spec for each class) any alteration to adjustable trailing arms after inspection will result in disqualification. Rear suspension must be complete and fully functional (lock-up and lay-down).
All hoppers must have rear shocks; chains may not be used to limit suspension travel.
No accumulators will be allowed, Piston or Pressureized Pump Tank assemblies will be allowed as long as they are totally self contained.
All batteries must be secured both under hood and trunk.
All cars must have a working under hood battery.
All vehicles must be drivable; start stop and turn under their own power and must be driven into the hopping arena. Pushing in disqualifies vehicle. Pushing out is okay, but not recommended.
Only the switchman and trunk man are allowed into the hopping arena. No other passengers or cameramen will be allowed in the pit without proper authorization from hop judge and/or promoter due to safety rules outlined by venues. 
All vehicles must have the original engine or equivalent replacement.
Batteries are limited to no larger than group thirty-one (31) or weigh no more than 63 pounds each.
In competition a car must hop, not tilt due to weight.Â Any unnatural hopping will be subject to re-inspection and possible disqualification.
No modification to the front suspension with the exception of extending and reinforcing the upper control arms. No domes or lower control arm modifications will be allowed with the exception of reinforcement not to exceed 3/8 inch.
All vehicles entered in the hop must be complete in every way. This included all body parts, fenders, bumpers and interior. Front and rear bumper assemblies must be complete and securely fastened to prevent vertical movement. Cars must be painted, no primer, bomb can, or under construction vehicles. This is a car show, not a Circus or demo-derby, no exception.
All vehicles must have wire wheels, 13 or 14 inch only; both front and rear must be same size. 
All vehicles must have a safe ground, no vise grips or jumper cables will be allowed.
Tires cannot be larger than 175/75/R14 or 175/75/R13. 5:20s are allowed but no other bias-ply tires will be allowed.
Cylinder mounts cannot exceed the frame height and must be mounted in original spring location. Coil overs are allowed if mounted in stock spring locations if mounts do not exceed two inches.
No double switches or remote devises are allowed, either you hop from a dash-mounted switch or remote cable.
Any poor sportsmanship like conduct, profanity, etc. will not be tolerated. Actions of an aggressive nature are subject to immediate dismissal and possible disqualification from future Gladiator events. Any modifications or alterations after vehicle has been inspected; or intentional cheating will be considered an act of poor sportsmanship and will result in immediate expulsion from event.

OPEN CLASS IS NO RULES Bring what ya got....

I think that covers it..If anyone wants to talk about these rules please feel free to PM me..Thank you


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, thats a lot of reading.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

I know someone was doing a lot of cutting and pasteing...kinda like kindergarden all over again :biggrin:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Droopy_@Jul 20 2005, 05:39 PM
> *Damn, thats a lot of reading.
> [snapback]3445266[/snapback]​*


your right i got dizzy for second :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 21 2005, 01:46 PM
> *I know someone was doing a lot of cutting and pasteing...kinda like kindergarden all over again                  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3451308[/snapback]​*


Thank you Schue for helping me with the rules. And yeah I had to do some modifications :biggrin: but keeping it fair and good competition wise.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

BOULEVAR


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Jul 20 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Ya'll can forget about the FAT MAN HOP... Three 6 Oh is TAKING that title!
> [snapback]3444291[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

brandy, make sure you bring a bunch of those flyers to the pre party to hand out...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Jul 20 2005, 03:26 PM
> *Ya'll can forget about the FAT MAN HOP... Three 6 Oh is TAKING that title!
> [snapback]3444291[/snapback]​*


and you know this......................................


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

What kinda a pay out are you having for each hop class or are you just issuing the belts?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 21 2005, 04:01 PM
> *Thank you Schue for helping me with the rules. And yeah I had to do some modifications :biggrin: but keeping it fair and good competition wise.
> [snapback]3451798[/snapback]​*


what r the mods so everybody knows


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 27 2005, 11:07 PM
> *what r the mods so everybody knows
> [snapback]3494732[/snapback]​*


Just had to take out all the BLVD ENTERTAINMENT is all as this is a Gladiator Series show with BLVD ENTERTAINMENT HOP RULES. I don't think Garrett would have wanted his production name on our show venue.. Everything is the same except it doesn't take three to make a class. That cool Big Tone??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hi brandy!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 28 2005, 07:20 AM
> *hi brandy!
> [snapback]3495709[/snapback]​*


Hello!! So whats the heads up on the Gladiator Show?? Anybody coming???j/k I've been wondering if it's being talked about. It's so quiet it's scaring me....................


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

don't worry we are there fo sho! not going to let ya down dear.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jul 27 2005, 11:06 PM
> *What kinda a pay out are you having for each hop class or are you just issuing the belts?
> [snapback]3494727[/snapback]​*


Hi Schue, you bring the impy and we will have pay-outs.. HEE HEE no for real tho I think that we will have a little some something for the hoppers. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 28 2005, 10:12 AM
> *HEE HEE no for real tho I think that we will have a little some something for the hoppers.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495949[/snapback]​*


is that for the baby bumpers as well 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 28 2005, 09:12 AM
> *Hi Schue, you bring the impy and we will have pay-outs.. HEE HEE no for real tho I think that we will have a little some something for the hoppers.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3495949[/snapback]​*


Ok imm gunna go pick it up for him and get it ready :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 28 2005, 08:12 AM
> *Just had to take out all the BLVD ENTERTAINMENT is all as this is a Gladiator Series show with BLVD ENTERTAINMENT HOP RULES. I don't think Garrett would have wanted his production name on our show venue.. Everything is the same except it doesn't take three to make a class. That cool Big Tone??
> [snapback]3495675[/snapback]​*


Its all good with me i just had to ask since i here alot of people(not you) crying about the rules so i thought i would ask i would bring my car if i still had it but i plan on bringing me anyways if thats coo :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jul 31 2005, 03:16 AM
> *Its all good with me i just had to ask since i here alot of people(not you) crying about the rules so i thought i would ask i would bring my car if i still had it but i plan on bringing me anyways if thats coo :biggrin:
> [snapback]3513747[/snapback]​*


I know Tone, but what do they really want? I gave them a open class to run in NO RULES..Shit, never enough I guess...Hey now I know you sold the hopper, but damn Tony I know you got a grip of cars there bring another one. :biggrin: See you soon sweetie


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Input please!! Thinking of something different for trophies would you all like this instead of the same ole same trophies. Let me know I have a week to get the order in.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

that's nice as hell and different so.................... 


:thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Jul 31 2005, 11:27 AM
> *that's nice as hell and different so....................
> :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3515138[/snapback]​*


I just like the cups is all, thought it might be better for The Gladiator Show


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 31 2005, 06:56 AM
> *I know Tone, but what do they really want? I gave them a open class to run in NO RULES..Shit, never enough I guess...Hey now I know you sold the hopper, but damn Tony I know you got a grip of cars there bring another one.  :biggrin: See you soon sweetie
> [snapback]3513895[/snapback]​*


the main complaint i hear is about the rear end having to have shocks and the suspension mod limits at the blvd shows anyways i havent heard complaints about any other shows i may dig out something to bring down there it won't be lifted though


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ill be down there family


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Jul 31 2005, 12:13 PM
> *Ill be down there family
> [snapback]3515434[/snapback]​*



Hi sweetie, I hope your'e doing better now. Paul told me to tell ya that he knows about the wired jaw been there done that. And he feels for ya.. Hopefully by our show you will be back to somewhat normal. If you need anything just call. Much Love


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jul 31 2005, 12:59 PM
> *Hi sweetie, I hope your'e doing better now. Paul told me to tell ya that he knows about the wired jaw been there done that. And he feels for ya.. Hopefully by our show you will be back to somewhat normal. If you need anything just call. Much Love
> [snapback]3515616[/snapback]​*



Im not really hurting much, Thanks for the good words. See You and Paul soon


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hey B A Rider....hope your feeling better by then it would be good to meet you!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 1 2005, 06:20 AM
> *hey B A Rider....hope your feeling better by then it would be good to meet you!
> [snapback]3519471[/snapback]​*


The only thing that would stop me is that work schedule that I have no control over.


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

so brandy, those trophies look cool but will those be instead of the belts? or in addition of the belts... no sweat either way just curious...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 1 2005, 05:03 PM
> *so brandy, those trophies look cool but will those be instead of the belts? or in addition of the belts... no sweat either way just curious...
> [snapback]3523794[/snapback]​*


Nah the trophies are for the show cars, belts are for the hoppers I wish I could do belts for everyone but at 400.00 a belt I don't think so..That cup looks small but they are 20 inches tall they look really nice. I hadn't planned on belts for the show cars.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

brandy do that damn thang momma!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

I think since Funk Shop DJ's normally charge $150.00 an HOUR for an event like this, and they're DONATING their time and doing this for FREE everyone should kick in a tip jar or tip bucket =) Also.... I think Funk Shop deserves the DJ of the YEAR trophy too =) WE WANT A TROPHY TO PUT NEXT TO THE FAT MAN HOP TROPHY WE ARE TAKING!!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 3 2005, 04:50 PM
> *I think since Funk Shop DJ's normally charge $150.00 an HOUR for an event like this, and they're DONATING their time and doing this for FREE everyone should kick in a tip jar or tip bucket =)  Also.... I think Funk Shop deserves the DJ of the YEAR trophy too =)  WE WANT A TROPHY TO PUT NEXT TO THE FAT MAN HOP TROPHY WE ARE TAKING!!!
> [snapback]3536189[/snapback]​*


I feel you on that one, But I also think people should tip Brandy something, for all of you that dont know , *she coming out of the pocket for this whole event.* I think everyone should tip there hats of to her and Paul. As much as peeps complain about not enough shows going on, she is making one for us. So Brandy and Paul my hat goes off to you guys, and if you need anything, I mean anything, Please let me know!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 3 2005, 04:04 PM
> *I feel you on that one, But I also think people should tip  Brandy something, for all of you that dont know , she coming out of the pocket for  this whole event. I think everyone should tip there hats of to her and Paul. As much as peeps complain about not enough shows going on,  she is making one for us. So Brandy and Paul my hat goes off to you guys, and if you need anything, I mean anything, Please let me know!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3536308[/snapback]​*


yeah what she said!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 3 2005, 05:55 PM
> *yeah what she said!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3536614[/snapback]​*


Have I told you how much you are my boy! I love it ! Thanks boo, you always got my back. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 3 2005, 05:01 PM
> *Have I told you how much you are my  boy! I love it ! Thanks boo, you always got my back. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3536647[/snapback]​*


you know i will always have your back and the jenda's as well!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 3 2005, 04:13 PM~3536715
> *you know i will always have your back and the jenda's as well!
> *


Great homie to have in your corner right there. Much love and respect


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Yea hats off to the jendas for always doin it big... maybe next year we can set up a couple shows together...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hello all have some more info it's not comfirmed but working on it we could have some magazine coverage from Street Customs have been talking to El Toro and his crew. So shine em up and get ready for THE BIG ONE it's going down Portland on 9-11...............


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 9 2005, 09:48 AM~3569733
> *Hello all have some more info it's not comfirmed but working on it we could have some magazine coverage from Street Customs have been talking to El Toro and his crew. So shine em up and get ready for THE BIG ONE it's going down Portland on 9-11...............
> *


yes.....we are working on getting me up there.......800 miles is a long way..hehehe..but we're working on it......Brandy...thank you for the wonderful weekend...you and the family are one of a kind.......and I look forward to seeing all of you again


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 9 2005, 07:51 AM~3569743
> *yes.....we are working on getting me up there.......800 miles is a long way..hehehe..but we're working on it......Brandy...thank you for the wonderful weekend...you and the family are one of a kind.......and I look forward to seeing all of you again
> *


Not a problem El Toro, was great fun hanging out with all of you. You all are wonderful people and I had alot of fun. Best Highlight however was when I got to RIDE THE BULL HEE HEE EL TORO BULL........................ :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 9 2005, 09:55 AM~3569756
> *Not a problem El Toro, was great fun hanging out with all of you. You all are wonderful people and I had alot of fun. Best Highlight however was when I got to RIDE THE BULL HEE HEE EL TORO BULL........................ :biggrin:
> *


I can't believe how many people we fit in your truck....heheheheheheheh


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TORO U SEEN MY CAR KEYS?? :roflmao:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 11:16 AM~3570113
> *TORO U SEEN MY CAR KEYS?? :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I could of swore some body moved the van! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 11:16 AM~3570113
> *TORO U SEEN MY CAR KEYS?? :roflmao:
> *


and it didn't just happen ONCE.....heheheehehhe...thanks for the hook up homie....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

U KNOW WHY :biggrin: :biggrin: 


ANYTIME MY FRIEND

U AND KJ ARE MY DOGS


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

VAN VAN VAN........ I think we should duct tape a spare key to Ryan's inside thigh or something..... so he always has a spare!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 3 2005, 04:04 PM~3536308
> *I feel you on that one, But I also think people should tip  Brandy something, for all of you that dont know , she coming out of the pocket for  this whole event. I think everyone should tip there hats of to her and Paul. As much as peeps complain about not enough shows going on,  she is making one for us. So Brandy and Paul my hat goes off to you guys, and if you need anything, I mean anything, Please let me know!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Can't argue with that!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 9 2005, 04:28 PM~3572104
> *VAN VAN VAN........ I think we should duct tape a spare key to Ryan's inside thigh or something..... so he always has a spare!
> *


oh shit...and I even remember seeing him empty his pockets onto the chair before he closed the door..leaving the keys right there


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 02:46 PM~3571423
> *U KNOW WHY :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ANYTIME MY FRIEND
> 
> ...


right on.....I'll have to return the favor when I go back to OR


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

EL TORO I LIKE YOUR STYLE BRO- I REALLY HOPE U CAN COME UP- EITHER WE WILL BE SHOOTING VIDEO AND DIGITAL THERE IN HOPES OF A GOOD MAGAZINE SPREAD AND SOME WELL OVER DUE NW EXPOSURE :thumbsup: uffin:

I GOT NUTTIN BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT STREET CUSTOMS.
THEY THE SECOND COMING OF WHAT LRM USED 2 BE.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 9 2005, 10:13 PM~3574097
> *EL TORO I LIKE YOUR STYLE BRO- I REALLY HOPE U CAN COME UP- EITHER WE WILL BE SHOOTING VIDEO AND DIGITAL THERE IN HOPES OF A GOOD MAGAZINE SPREAD AND SOME WELL OVER DUE NW EXPOSURE :thumbsup:  uffin:
> 
> I GOT NUTTIN BUT GOOD THINGS TO SAY ABOUT STREET CUSTOMS.
> ...


thanks for the good word homie....well.....we'll see what happens...hopefully I can make it


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Anybody got a old klunker of a car thats barely running for the car blow-up for the show, or know where we can get one. Really appreciate the help on getting one. Thanks


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 10 2005, 01:26 PM~3581121
> *Anybody got a old klunker of a car thats barely running for the car blow-up for the show, or know where we can get one. Really appreciate the help on getting one. Thanks
> *


let me know i know were all the auctions are at and when


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Aug 10 2005, 03:47 PM~3584197
> *let me know i know were all the auctions are at and when
> *


Cool pick one up if you can or better yet work on getting on donated and we will put the place all over the car and announce the donater at the show. Tell them it's a charity show for Childrens Leukemia Foundation (tax write off for them). Really need some help with this if you can I'm really swamped with getting all this done. Thanks


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Also peeps I need alot of help on raffle prizes, if anyone is willing could you please in your endevours see if you can't collect some up for the show. I would really appreciate it. Anything is acceptible Thank you


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

I've got a light blue Ford Taurus in my driveway to get rid of... ya just gotta figure out how to get it down there! lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 10 2005, 10:27 PM~3589337
> *I've got a light blue Ford Taurus in my driveway to get rid of... ya just gotta figure out how to get it down there!  lol
> *



Does it run Biggz? If so we could come get it. Let me know k, thank you


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Contacts where all signed today with the owner of the Fashion Mall, so now that is done it's ON LIKE A BIG DOG........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

Brandy, its my ford that biggz is talkin about, it would run but it needs some electrical tweakin done to it due to the fire that started under the hood. if you wanna come try to splice some shit to get it started Ill bring ya the keys... lol


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 11 2005, 07:16 PM~3597711
> *Brandy, its my ford that biggz is talkin about, it would run but it needs some electrical tweakin done to it due to the fire that started under the hood. if you wanna come try to splice some shit to get it started Ill bring ya the keys... lol
> *



Thanks to both of you for the offer, but Paul (hubby) came thru with a old klunker of a CADI with a blown head gasket. It still runs but HOW LONG will be the question I still gotta make a time board for this..So much to do, so little time...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 11 2005, 09:46 PM~3598230
> *Thanks to both of you for the offer, but Paul (hubby) came thru with a old klunker of a CADI with a blown head gasket. It still runs but HOW LONG will be the question I still gotta make a time board for this..So much to do, so little time...
> *


all it needs to do is go up the trailer and down the trailer then back up again and to the srape yard  :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 12 2005, 03:49 AM~3602689
> *all it needs to do is go up the trailer and down the trailer then back up again and to the srape yard    :biggrin:
> *


Capone Cad has that taken care of..After she blows!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 12 2005, 08:44 AM~3603392
> *After she blows!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i hope she blows pretty good!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 12 2005, 08:44 AM~3603392
> *Capone Cad has that taken care of..After she blows!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wow tone gunna get some action :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 11 2005, 09:46 PM~3598230
> *Thanks to both of you for the offer, but Paul (hubby) came thru with a old klunker of a CADI with a blown head gasket. It still runs but HOW LONG will be the question I still gotta make a time board for this..So much to do, so little time...
> *


cool glad you got it covered... how bout we do a car bash with the taurus, sell wacks at it with a sledge hammer... (split the profits with ya... lol)


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

How about you just get the P.O.S. out of my driveway, no matter HOW many whacks it takes!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

how bout.............. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

BUMP BUMP BUMP BA BA BUMP BUMP... BUMP BUMP BUMP BUMP IT UP!

We've got peeps in case they get thirsty at Gladiator in Portland... Formula 50 - 50 Cent's own flavor of VitaminWater!! You'll get a free bottle anytime you cop a Three 6 Oh t-shirt, Funk Shop mix CD, Rider Chronicle's DVD and more! And we'll be keepin' it NICE and cold!


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

I hope my car is ready


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

BUMP IT UP!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

TTT


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We got to figure out how to get Pauly up to the show with Jess


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Aug 13 2005, 11:27 PM~3613632
> *I hope my car is ready
> *


man spray that car and stop messing around cause i want to see the new project! can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

BUMP!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Yo, that RIDER CHRONICLES BANNER at the top looks HOT!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Looking good everybody!! I can assure you that you will not want to miss this show, the line-up is getting bigger and bigger. Lots of things going to be happening, and we got the car for the blow-up. 

Here's things to think about and get ready for:

Fat man hop: Pick 5 of your biggest strongest men to hop a car BY HANDS (like breaking in springs)

Pepper eating contest: These babies are THE HOTTEST, imported from MEXICO..

Burn-out: Smoke those tires you know how it's done!!!!

Baby Bumper Hop: Cars that don't have the regular competition set-up, basic show car's and people that just want to hop, can enter show and hop...

Bikini Contest: Well if you got it or know of a lady that is HOTT bring her, cash payout..

HOPPERS: You already know whats on the line, so be ready to claim your GLADIATOR BELT..Single, Double, Radical and Unlimited (OPEN TO ANYTHING)

Car Motor Blow: You pick a blow time from a large board can buy as many times as you want. $1.00 per time all money goes to winner of time or if a tie split the pot. Or closest to the time...

Awards: Have all catetories for trophies as well as PEOPLES CHOICE and Best paint, graphics, motor, undercarriage, chrome, interiour, hydraulics, air-bags.. Also a CLUB PARTICIPATION so gather your members..

Raffle Prizes: lots of Goodies

Main Raffle: Set of wire wheels From Homeboyz Wire Wheels

Food: Catering from LA Cositia Mexican Resturant. YUMMY

Music: Got The Bigg Three6OH in the house and with some special guests!!  

So be there, and if you have'nt told your homies then let them know it's going down on 9-11-2005


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:tears: 
i'm so happy


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok For those that have asked and are wondering:

THE GLADIATOR SERIES HOP POINTS AND SOME EXAMPLES.

Based on a 5 show series, with Sept 11, 2005 the kick off and ending in Sept 2006.

Each Show you will recieve points for your win.

1st Place 25 points
2nd Place 15 points
3rd Place 10 points

Maxium total points 125

At the end of the series in 2006 who ever has the most points in each class SINGLE, DOUBLE, RADICAL and UNLIMITED, will win a Gold Ultimate Champion Gladiator belt as well as 1000.00 cash.........

So this gives everybody a chance, but the catch is you must be there to compete. Otherwise you can't accumulate your points as well as you forfeit your belt. You can put your belt up on the streets however if you lose the belt that person must bring the belt to the next Gladiator show. They also collect YOUR points....So be careful there.. :uh: 

Here's an example:

Say John wins 1st at first show then takes second at second show. he would have 40 points so far then takes 1st at next show and third at next total 75 points. And then first at last show total points 100. If someone else places 105 he would win the championship..No you don't have to take first at all shows to win, that is what will make it fun as well having good turn-outs of hoppers..

This is all being done to get more hoppers out to the smaller shows and to promote the fun in having a hopper. I'm also interested in talking with clubs as well as promoters to bring a GLADIATOR SERIES to your show for next year. The hop portion of your show would be a GLADIATOR event this would help your event as well as your expense. I do have Two shows booked for next year, so there is still 2 more to fill so let me know if you would be interested. 

Any more questions that you may have please feel free to ask..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 17 2005, 09:56 AM~3642260
> *:tears:
> i'm so happy
> *


Hi loriding69
:wave: 

What's wrong sweetie?????????


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 17 2005, 11:20 AM~3642447
> *Hi loriding69
> :wave:
> 
> ...


i can't wait till the shop pops off that's all!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 17 2005, 10:45 AM~3642608
> *i can't wait till the shop pops off that's all!
> *


You mean Show :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 17 2005, 12:20 PM~3642792
> *You mean Show :biggrin:
> *


yeah what you said......... :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I know everyone will be coming to the Gladiator Series right???


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

gotta say, im impressed...with the whole gladiator concept,
the belts, ect...... 
i think you guys are really on to something big,
you know ill be there


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by babyhuey_@Aug 17 2005, 05:34 PM~3644972
> *gotta say, im impressed...with the whole gladiator concept,
> the belts, ect......
> i think you guys are really on to something big,
> ...



Thank you Babyhuey, I think I'm doing it right. You would know since you have some practice with the Belt titles..  And I do hope to see alot of people come check it out..


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 17 2005, 11:03 AM~3642305
> *Ok For those that have asked and are wondering:
> 
> THE GLADIATOR SERIES HOP POINTS AND SOME EXAMPLES.
> ...


Okay Brandy I got question for ya??? Do the points stick with the car if it changes hands?? And what if you have mulitple entries (one owner with more than one car in a single class)...just curious


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

Sounds like fun, hey Brandi can I can a tropy just for coming, lol :biggrin: Its gonna be hot, I better request another Monday off from work! Whats gonna be happening the night before, I am guessing maybe a party at Brandi's? Oh by the way, Happy Late Birthday Girl!!!!! Hey Loriding69, how are you?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 18 2005, 09:17 AM~3650413
> *Hey Loriding69, how are you?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

how are you?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Good Question Schue, and I will try and answer for you. Yes it's like us(EXAMPLE) if we where to enter OUR three cars two singles and a double and lets say the two singles take first and third and the double second. We would get 25 points on the single for first as a SINGLE ENTITY and 10 points on the other single as a SINGLE ENTITY and 15 points on the double as well. That does NOT mean that we would have a total of 50 points for all the cars combined or be able to use 35 points for both singles. As each CAR is a seperate ENTRY in it's class and has seperate points. Has nothing to do with if BOB or JACK ownes them or both of them. Points are only combined and collected PER CAR PER CLASS PER SHOW. Lets say you brought the Tre out and you entered it and you took first in your class, and then (GOD FORBID) you desided that you wanted to sale it. The points and belt would be null and void you would have to bring another car to be re-qualified or if you just did'nt want to continue in the series same applies and then the belt would be forfeited as well as all points earned by that car. The new owner could bring the car with the belt if you wanted to include the belt with the sale of the car to the next GLADIATOR and as long as it is in the same class prior to the sale would continue with the points in that class. If it was a single and now a double they would have to re-qualify and points and belt are null and forfeited from the single. Cars are entered by the class they are in and the points are awarded at the shows for the places that they place in there class only. Belts can however trade hands, like a street hop but if the person that had the belt loses it the belt and points can be brought to the next GLADIATOR then Belt and points can only be used in the class that it qualified in it can not be transfered to the open(Limited class) or any other class other then what it was originality in. So say a double beat you and you hold a single title belt with 25 points it could not be transfered. They would have to be re-qualified in double class and belt and points in the single that you where in and had the title are null and void. Sorry so long but wanted to make sure everyone understood. BELTS AND POINTS ARE ONLY TRANSFERED TO THE CLASS THAT THEY ORIGINALITY WHERE IN. Make sure if you put your belt up at a NON GLADIATOR event that whoever you are hopping against has the same gates that you have or they have the understanding that the belts and points can't be transfered to another class.


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...what's up people???


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 18 2005, 10:50 AM~3650805
> *hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...what's up people???
> *


what's up bro.........how are ya?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 18 2005, 09:50 AM~3650805
> *hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...what's up people???
> *



Whats up Jess, hit me up bro I need to talk to you about somthing


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 18 2005, 10:39 AM~3650462
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> how are you?
> *


Better, trying to gets lots of rest.This show is gonna be off the hook! All the events that will be taking place during the show is really going to make this a show to remember, so how did ya move go? Are you coming to the Lowcos shows here?


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 18 2005, 11:50 AM~3650805
> *hey heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy...what's up people???
> *


whatz uppers, yo BA and Toro!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOT OF PO CATS GOIN TO ALBANY


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 18 2005, 01:24 PM~3651357
> *LOT OF PO CATS GOIN TO ALBANY
> *


Albany, where is that, and whatz going on there?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 18 2005, 11:20 AM~3651332
> *whatz uppers, yo BA and Toro!
> *


Whats up Carmel, ima see you down there right


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 18 2005, 12:07 PM~3650916
> *what's up bro.........how are ya?
> *


doing good man...just trying to find out if I'm going up there.....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 18 2005, 01:36 PM~3651399
> *Whats up Carmel, ima see you down there right
> *


Ya, you just might see me, if I get that Monday off of work, its no fun going to the show sunday and having to drive right back here the same day, that almost 700 miles, f*** that. I am trying to hit some strip clubs when I get back down there, I picked up a book from Exitca showing all the strips clubs there, even the ones open 24 hours. :biggrin: shit WHERE ARE THE MALE STRIP CLUBS, Damn!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 18 2005, 01:47 PM~3651447
> *doing good man...just trying to find out if I'm going up there.....
> *


You better come down, so you can get somemore of this good loving.......




















[attachmentid=248677]









Dont forget the rides, thats the most important! :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You bring your homegirl and ill be your male stripclub :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 18 2005, 02:06 PM~3651543
> *You bring your homegirl and ill be your male stripclub  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, I might bring her again, she aint into the rides and well I dont like a homegirl with me to follow just for the men, thats not what I come. Thats why I have much more fun when I come with my boys for the shows, but I will ask her to come again, if you want? She did have fun though, hard to talk to someone who knows nothing about lolo's though. :biggrin: You never answered my ? Alabany, where is it, and whatz going on there?
:biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

4 day cruise and show- saturday I hear of a $500 dollar payout for da hop. rods, lowriders and euros- royal images is helpin out down there- should be hella tight- especially friday night and saturday


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 18 2005, 01:38 PM~3652030
> *4 day cruise and show- saturday I hear of a $500 dollar payout for da hop. rods, lowriders and euros- royal images is helpin out down there- should be hella tight- especially friday night and saturday
> *


when is this for?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey everybody check out Shayne in this topic.. Good Job

Click This Link http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198236


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 18 2005, 01:13 PM~3652212
> *when is this for?
> *



This coming week-end August 20th is the show and hop in Albany, Oregon called the Albany Traffic Jam.. Pretty cool last year and we had some fun.. This year will be better as Royal Image (Salem Chapter) is doing the hop part.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

THE LOWCOS SHOW IS THIS SUNDAY!!!!!! SHIT, I THOUGHT IT WAS NEXT WEEKEND OR SOMETHING, IS ANYONE EVEN COMING? :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i just figured out something............never wait!!!!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 18 2005, 12:17 PM~3651592
> *LOL, I might bring her again,  :biggrin:
> *


Mister nasty time  :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 18 2005, 11:25 PM~3655130
> *Mister nasty time   :roflmao:
> *


freak of the week. :biggrin: oh you like mixed girls, hey you get the best of both worlds.


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Aug 18 2005, 11:25 PM~3655130
> *Mister nasty time   :roflmao:
> *


shit if thats the case, we need to talk about my cut,  you know nothing is free in this world. loljk


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

about three weeks to go everybody. Get those cars hopping and shined up for a show thats going to be HOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT.... :biggrin:


----------



## Bubba D (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 16 2005, 06:51 AM~3634298
> *man spray that car and stop messing around cause i want to see the new project! can't wait  :biggrin:
> *



:cheesy: just unpacked the guns ............................. 











spray guns that is :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bubba D_@Aug 20 2005, 05:41 PM~3663242
> *:cheesy: just unpacked the guns .............................
> spray guns that is  :biggrin:
> *


well let me give you a hand then.............. :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: 

can't wait to see it!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Aug 19 2005, 01:20 PM~3658227
> *shit if thats the case, we need to talk about my cut,   you know nothing is free in this world. loljk
> *


Shit lets talk about my Cutt and the "hard earned" cash you can put into it for me


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey B.A., whats up man? I got another lac for sale if ya want it... lol


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 21 2005, 04:04 PM~3666462
> *hey B.A., whats up man? I got another lac for sale if ya want it... lol
> *



Haha whats up Aaron, what you got for me this time bro :biggrin: You still got my number? Give me a call if you do


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Hey got some good news, got another Gladiator booked and locked in for next year, no date set as of yet. A rather large Charity Organization here in Portland contacted me and wants to host a Show with a Hop so there we go another Gladiator has been added for next year. That puts us at Three next year only need one more to make it a 5 show series, and I have some clubs that are talking about doing it. So if you really want one at your event need to let me know soon.

So far here's the tentative Gladiator Series for 2006

Blvd C.C. Date to be determined Location Washington
Sisters Of Province Date to be determined Location Washington-Oregon
Series End September 2006 no day yet set in Portland, Oregon 

Stay tuned for more info, and BE AT THE KICK OFF ON SEPT 11,2005..... :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW U FEEL ABOUT BIGGZ AND THE RIDER CREW DOIN A LITTLE PRE PARTY THE NIGHT B4??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Have been asked if there was going to be another one like I had at the KOS I can't however do it at my house again so we was thinking maybe at MAXI'S at Jantzen Beach (where alot of people would be staying) or whatever we can come up with. But yeah if it's something you guys want to do go for it, I'm sure the peeps that will be in town the night before are down for a pre-show party..


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIGGZ HAS GOT SOME IDEAS HE WILL BE GETTIN AHOLD OF U...

WHAT UP WITH THOSE STEAKS??? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah always down to party! do that damn thang bro!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Aug 21 2005, 05:04 PM~3666462
> *hey B.A., whats up man? I got another lac for sale if ya want it... lol
> *


Shouldn't you PAY for that first? =) I'm adding daily late charges now. lol

Funk Shop DJ's are at a club that's literally about 10 minutes north of where the GLADIATOR is right off of I-5 on Saturday nights now, and we can ALSO do an afterparty after the Gladiator at the same spot. It's Bobby McGee's, it's a big club, pool tables, patio area, and BIG CHEAP DRINKS!!! $1.00 pabst, $8.00 buckets (80 ounces) of AMF or Long Island... and I can hook it up so there's NO cover, as long as everyone tips me a buck =)

Let me know if anyone is interested in having a pre-party there on Sept. 10th or afterparty right after the Gladiator.... I don't wanna put it together if everyone is goin to the strip club instead, so let me know if I need to make em happen!

Oh yeah, there won't be any last minute changes this time, either.... it's on LOCK, I just gotta say yay or nay!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Aug 22 2005, 01:47 PM~3670552
> *Shouldn't you PAY for that first?  =)  I'm adding daily late charges now.  lol
> 
> Funk Shop DJ's are at a club that's literally about 10 minutes north of where the GLADIATOR is right off of I-5 on Saturday nights now, and we can ALSO do an afterparty after the Gladiator at the same spot.  It's Bobby McGee's, it's a big club, pool tables, patio area, and BIG CHEAP DRINKS!!!  $1.00 pabst, $8.00 buckets (80 ounces) of AMF or Long Island... and I can hook it up so there's NO cover, as long as everyone tips me a buck =)
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Got one "yes" vote, but I'mma need a lot more than just that if I'mma book this.... I can't waste the club's time ya know.....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

There are alot of peeps that don't come on here to give you a thumb's up. It's up to you guys tho, I know at my pre-party I had alot of people and it was fun times. And I know you are dealing with a business there and it means money to them. Maybe a seperate topic would help to in case peeps don't check in here. It's getting late however and some might not get the word in time...


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

I will do that, I'll start a new post... in the MEAN time...

We have the okay at the venue for people to set up booths ... like vendor stuff. We'll be going straight from the Gladiator show to the venue to set up for the after-party... and I'm sure the night before is going to be packed regardless. 

We're looking forward to this show, even more so than ANY car show we've done! It's going to be BANANAS!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey Brandy....Pauly and I are trying really hard to get up there for this...and it's looking pretty good......


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 23 2005, 12:11 PM~3676441
> *Hey Brandy....Pauly and I are trying really hard to get up there for this...and it's looking pretty good......
> *


yeah bro you have to make it....didn't get the chance to hang last time...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

aawww daammnn


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 23 2005, 01:11 PM~3676851
> *aawww daammnn
> *


did i forget to cry or something?




wait here ya go..... :tears: 





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

that was for el toro comin up!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

oh ok......damn i cried for no reason then!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 23 2005, 11:11 AM~3676441
> *Hey Brandy....Pauly and I are trying really hard to get up there for this...and it's looking pretty good......
> *



GREAT GREAT any thing I can do to help let me know. K and you know you can hang-out at my place to save on the room costs.. It's always a party at the Jenda's, ask Black Magic!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 23 2005, 02:11 PM~3676851
> *aawww daammnn
> *


what??????? damn..that's it...I'm not going....heheheh


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

AWWW DAMMN IN A GOOD WAY... HOPE U COME UP


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Just got some great news!! KPTV channel 12 up here is going to do a live broadcast on the friday before THE GLADIATOR SHOW to help promote the show.. Pretty cool I thought, guess we will have to put the newsman in the hopper and hop it and give him a little thrill JUST A LITTLE HEE HEE.. Getting close people hope to see you all there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 24 2005, 10:44 AM~3682781
> *Just got some great news!! KPTV channel 12 up here is going to do a live broadcast on the friday before THE GLADIATOR SHOW to help promote the show.. Pretty cool I thought, guess we will have to put the newsman in the hopper and hop it and give him a little thrill JUST A LITTLE HEE HEE.. Getting close people hope to see you all there.
> *


cool :thumbsup:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey i was just wondering any lowrider bikes kool to stop on in and hit it off with your shows ,,, if i get my pimp in by then maybe i can HOP a lil somthing !!!!! just for shits and giggles """I NEVER HOPPED IT BEFORE SO DON'T KNOW HOW I'LL DO!!!""""



i got my cilynders hoocked up all i need is a pump ,hose, and a switch ,,, not in less someone wants to hook me up for the hell of it ,,, give a lil show for the people who neva seen a bike hop!!!!!!!,,,,, 

oh my homies trike to will have a sissor lift to lift his sub box up in the air

WE WILL BE THEIR!!!!!!


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Aug 24 2005, 04:35 PM~3684832
> *hey i was just wondering any lowrider bikes kool to stop on in and hit it off with your shows ,,, if i get my pimp in by then maybe i can HOP a lil somthing !!!!! just for shits and giggles    """I NEVER HOPPED IT BEFORE SO DON'T KNOW HOW I'LL DO!!!""""
> i got my cilynders hoocked up all i need is a pump ,hose, and a switch ,,, not in less someone wants to hook me up for the hell of it ,,, give a lil show for the people who neva seen a bike hop!!!!!!!,,,,,
> 
> ...


this the show were you can ride your bikes at :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

bump to the topppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

:twak: just beating off............


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I found this on the second page!! No way gotta keep ot at the top :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Oh future GLADIATORS where you all at, better be getting those CARS as HOTT as you can get them, and come claim your title belt. They are so nice, YOU ARE GOING TO LOVE THEM...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

brandy can you post a pic of the actual belt for us?


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 a belt.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 26 2005, 05:43 PM~3700173
> *brandy can you post a pic of the actual belt for us?
> *


UMMM I don't have a web cam, But I will contact the person that designed them and see if he can send me a pic for you all to see. Don't know if he will be there tommorow however so might be Monday.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=257558]


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

It has came to my attention, that alot of people want to know if there is MONEY in the Hop Classes. The belts have cost me alot, however I do know from experiance that hopping cost money. And I do want people to come as this is a SERIES EVENT and as I said in pre-posts there is MONEY in it. At the end of the SERIES the FOUR belt Title holders with the most points of the 5 shows will win 1000.00 dollars. So it's important that you come to each GLADIATOR to earn points. And as I said you don't have to take first to get points. Now the first show on SEPT 11,2005 is the kick-off for next year, those points will be carried over. We are doing this show OUT OF OUR OWN POCKET, so you can imagine the cost to do it. LOTS people, but if it takes MONEY to get you to come and hop we will be able to put some up. I don't know how much, it will be bases on total enteries for the hop portion. How's that? Now get your shit HOTT and show up and have some fun..

THE JENDA'S


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 oh very interesting.


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

Okay Brandy I gotta another question for ya...I gotta phone call the other day asking what the classes are??? I see you mentioned 4 Title belts so what are the 4 classes??? Thanx :biggrin:


----------



## Loganite (Jul 27, 2005)

fho sho. great news


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Aug 27 2005, 08:06 PM~3705348
> *Okay Brandy I gotta another question for ya...I gotta phone call the other day asking what the classes are??? I see you mentioned 4 Title belts so what are the 4 classes??? Thanx :biggrin:
> *


Just like LRM shows except the OPEN class where anything goes...NO RULES IN OPEN bring what ya got and do it. Other classes are as LRM shows ie

SINGLE
DOUBLE
RADICAL

With BLVD ENTERTAINMENT RULES on the those three classes only...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

And for the show classes:

Pre-50s
60s-Traditional
70s
80s
90s 
HotRod
Sportscar-Traditional
SUV
Import-Euro
Mini Truck
LUXURY
Bike
Bicycle

Best Graphics
Best Paint
Best Chrome
Best Engine
Best Interiour
Best Undercarriage

Club Participation

As well as 

Baby Bumper Hoppers
Fat Man Hop 
Burn-out Competition
Loudest pipes

And the Big Hop fpr the GLADIATOR TITLE BELTS

And a Five foot Trophy for Peoples Choice

That covers it I believe....Let em know it's going down on 9-11


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 28 2005, 12:07 AM~3705789
> *Just like LRM shows except the OPEN class where anything goes...NO RULES IN OPEN bring what ya got and do it. Other classes are as LRM shows ie
> 
> SINGEL
> ...


Can i bring this LOL naw im just playing but what if the car stands on the bumper is that allowed in the open class??????


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Aug 28 2005, 02:22 AM~3706262
> *Can i bring this LOL naw im just playing but what if the car stands on the bumper is that allowed in the open class??????
> *


LOL your crazy Big Tone having way to much fun with that fork-lift!!! In answer to your question, yes open class is anything goes. However car must be hydraulic or air operated NOT A FORKLIFT LOL. And it can stand on the bumper be a roll over or whatever your imagination can imagine.... :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn big tony. Do the damn thing with that lift homie.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

hey brandy what is the requirements on the baby bumper class ?
just tring to see what class my malibu fits if i can make it down there baby bumper or single ?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

finnaly a show i can go to.......


i will be there, not gonna have a hopper tthough :angry: 


aiming to have an suv done for the show...

hope i can cross hte border :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 28 2005, 07:53 PM~3710278
> *hey brandy what is the requirements on the baby bumper class ?
> just tring to see what class my malibu fits if i can make it down there baby bumper or single ?
> *


Baby Bumper Class is 4 Batteries or less no major suspension mods (which I doubt anyone would have with a set-up like that). 

You should just bring the Malibu Rick and put it in single or open class. Hope you can make it ethier way it's going to be lots of fun for everybody.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 29 2005, 02:19 AM~3711454
> *finnaly a show i can go to.......
> i will be there,  not gonna have a hopper tthough :angry:
> aiming to have an suv done for the show...
> ...


MILKWEED :0 WOW it's been awhile... By all means YOU NEED TO BE AT THIS SHOW....You know how we do it my friend, hope to see you there and bring some more of CANADA with you AYE...Much Love

THE JENDA'S


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 08:14 AM~3711887
> *Baby Bumper Class is Delta Dumps, 4 Batteries or less no major suspension mods (which I doubt anyone would have with a set-up like that).
> *


only delta's? can't be anything else? if not then so much for the lac hopping!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Aug 29 2005, 07:46 AM~3711969
> *only delta's? can't be anything else? if not then so much for the lac hopping!! :biggrin:
> *


Talked to THE MAN (PAUL) and he said NO it does'nt have to be deltas only the main part of the Baby Bumper is batteries..ONLY FOUR...MY bag!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 08:56 AM~3712003
> *Talked to THE MAN (PAUL) and he said NO it does'nt have to be deltas only the main part of the Baby Bumper is batteries..ONLY FOUR...MY bag!!!!
> *


hell yeah.......well it's on then......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

cant wait :thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

is that 4 total or 4 to the nose

you know me brandy i just like to ask questions and make you pull your hair out, you got me on the 4 battery rule, but the rest of the car is as baby can be, extended front uppers but you know that is industy standard when putting lifts in a car


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 29 2005, 09:33 AM~3712519
> *is that 4 total or 4 to the nose
> 
> you know me brandy i just like to ask questions and make you pull your hair out, you got me on the 4 battery rule, but the rest of the car is as baby can be, extended front uppers but you know that is industy standard when putting lifts in a car
> *


4 to the nose.....Not pulling my hair out yet, it's coming tho....HEE HEE :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I want to add something here that I feel is important to those of you that will be attending THE GLADIATOR SHOW in the Hop competition. As I had stated before we the Jenda's will not be in the competition (SEE NOTE BELOW), PAUL however will be doing the inspections on the cars to qualify them. I believe wholeheartly that PAUL is very well qualified to take this on. As his knowledge as well as hands on building of hoppers he will know how to inspect them. I feel as well that he would be impartial to anyone as he is highly competitive himself and will treat everyone as he would want to be treated. Fairly and with respect to what they have. We will make every effort to keep NON OWNERS noses out of the trunk when we inspect. 

THE JENDA'S





We will be in competition ONE more time at the ROYAL IMAGE SHOW on Sept 25, 2005 after that we are retiring from the hopping competition. We will continue to operate JENDA'S and will be at shows as well as doing ALL THE GLADIATOR EVENTS next year. It's just that time to move on and our love of Lowriders can never go away or die so we will still continue to promote and help make it grow...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I know the Jenda's are Riders for life though


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 01:25 PM~3713752
> *
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> ...



WHATS WITH THIS JIBBERISH YOU GUY WILL NEVER RETIRE YOU KNOW THAT YOU BEEN TELLING ME YOU GUYS GUNNA RETIRE FOR THE PAST 3 YEARS NOW AND I KNOW ITS NOT GUNNA HAPPEN


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 01:06 PM~3713660
> *4 to the nose.....Not pulling my hair out yet, it's coming tho....HEE HEE  :biggrin:
> *


damn now i have to add another one to the nose.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 01:25 PM~3713752
> *      We will be in competition ONE more time at the ROYAL IMAGE SHOW on Sept 25, 2005 after that we are retiring from the hopping competition. We will continue to operate JENDA'S and will be at shows as well as doing ALL THE GLADIATOR EVENTS next year. It's just that time to move on and our love of Lowriders can never go away or die so we will still continue to promote and help make it grow...
> *


Brandy me and caramelcandy (she's on the phone) want to know what in the hell? :0


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Aug 29 2005, 01:25 PM~3713752
> *I want to add something here that I feel is important to those of you that will be attending THE GLADIATOR SHOW in the Hop competition. As I had stated before we the Jenda's will not be in the competition (SEE NOTE BELOW), PAUL however will be doing the inspections on the cars to qualify them. I believe wholeheartly that PAUL is very well qualified to take this on. As his knowledge as well as hands on building of hoppers he will know how to inspect them. I feel as well that he would be impartial to anyone as he is highly competitive himself and will treat everyone as he would want to be treated. Fairly and with respect to what they have. We will make every effort to keep NON OWNERS noses out of the trunk when we inspect
> *


i think paul has the respect of everyone in the hopp competion, he's honest and fair. i dont think anyone will has conflict with paul inspecting the cars


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 29 2005, 07:35 PM~3716339
> *i think paul has the respect of everyone in the hopp competion, he's honest and fair. i dont think anyone will has conflict with paul inspecting the cars
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Aug 29 2005, 07:35 PM~3716339
> *i think paul has the respect of everyone in the hopp competion, he's honest and fair. i dont think anyone will has conflict with paul inspecting the cars
> *


Chipper you gunna make this show?? is so can you make vegas and either way if you can make vegas or nto can you check ur email and get me them direction to the unlimited route LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SO THE PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE IS AT THE JENDAS RANCH??


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Aug 29 2005, 09:02 PM~3717433
> *SO THE PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE IS AT THE JENDAS RANCH??
> *



UMMM I don't think so!! So thinking more on the lines of MAXI'S at the Red lion at Jantzen Beach.. Thought BIGGZ was hook-up something too?? Hell I don't know, what ya want we will do it...

PS: I GOT TROPHIES TODAY....Yeah looking good


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 29 2005, 09:19 AM~3711454
> *finnaly a show i can go to.......
> i will be there,  not gonna have a hopper tthough :angry:
> aiming to have an suv done for the show...
> ...


you pay the gas and we will take a hopper


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 29 2005, 11:10 PM~3718204
> *you pay the gas and we will take a hopper
> *



OH SHIT!! CANADA up in the house :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 sounds like a good deal.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

IM DOWN FOR WHAT EVER BIGGZ HAS A SPOT FOR US IF WE WANT- DONT MATTER 2 ME :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what's up my LIL family how yall doing..........just taking it to the top


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: ttt also


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Yes Yes Ya'll! I GOT A SPOT FOR THE PARTY THE NIGHT BEFORE!!!!

We'll be spinning on FOUR turntables.... it's Saturday Night Fever hosted By Funk Shop DJ's and Three 6 Oh Productions

THERE IS NO COVER!!!!! IT IS FREE!!!! Just HAVE to be 21+

They serve PITCHERS of AMF's, Long Island Ice Tea's, Tequila Sunrises... only $13.00 for a whole PITCHER.... they fill it up and drop in a straw! I'm tellin ya, this drink is NO JOKE! OUR boys can only handle 2 - 3 of these, and many of you have seen our crew....

$1.00 Pabst til midnight

Did I mention there is NO cover??

It's less than 10 minutes from Jantzen Beach too....

If anyone is looking for cheaper hotels in the area, check Quality Inn on Highway 99, it's in Vancouver, zip code is 98665. Their rates are pretty inexpensive and it's not a bad place to stay....

Join the Funk Shop DJ's at Bobby McGee's for their new SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER party. Funk Shop DJ's are bringing a new level of entertainment to the table at the best spot in Vancouver.... so join the festivities! Saturday Sept. 10th there's NO cover... hear ALL kinds of music... whatever it takes to make you dance! If you've seen the Funk Shop DJ's lately you KNOW we don't play around. Saint, Snax, Kazper and of course Biggz.... Funk Shop DJ's rockin four turntables house party style. $1.00 PABST ... DOLLAR BEERS!?!?!?!?! No cover. Guaranteed good times. Don't waste your time anywhere else, ya dig? Hit Bobby McGee's for SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER. If you have plans to go out somewhere else, stop by Bobby McGee's before heading there... get some cheap drinks and warm up your night, pre funk with Funk Shop! 

Going down at 
Bobby McGee's 
10311 NE Highway 99 
Vancouver WA 
360-546-3630


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

sweet.....that's what i'm talking about. i'm going to be able to get drunk for cheap! :thumbsup:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hey I know. Say you still coming to da party lowriding 69


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 30 2005, 01:57 PM~3720941
> *hey  I know. Say you still coming to da party lowriding 69
> *


which party?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by milkweed+Aug 29 2005, 02:19 AM~3711454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what how did i get sucked into paying for the gas???????

we will see :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Aug 31 2005, 06:01 AM~3724704
> *what how did i get sucked into paying for the gas???????
> 
> we will see  :biggrin:
> *


you having been sucked into payin yet


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

my b-day party in canada at the hotel.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Aug 31 2005, 05:20 AM~3725276
> *my b-day party in canada at the hotel.
> *


oh hell i thought that it was going to be the weekend of yall cheney stadium show. i have prior engagement that weekend!

sorry bro.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

na bro its the weekend of the canada show. Gonna be crunk homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Somebody got a sneak peek of THE GLADIATOR BELTS  

So whats up peeps?? You all getting ready to put it DOWN in the GREAT NORTHWEST....

BE HERE or MISS OUT on a great show for all to get together and have some FUN.

COUNT DOWN BEGINS TODAY

10 days left :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

I'll be there for sure. If you need anything just ask. :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 1 2005, 09:48 AM~3732906
> *Somebody got a sneak peek of THE GLADIATOR BELTS
> 
> So whats up peeps?? You all getting ready to put it DOWN in the GREAT NORTHWEST....
> ...


hey i didn't get a sneek peek at the belts..... :biggrin: just wanted to say howdy and can't wait for this to pop off!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 sneak peak


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

will someone hurry up and snap off a picture of the belts so we can see? lol Im diein over here...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by A-Run_@Sep 1 2005, 03:22 PM~3735516
> *will someone hurry up and snap off a picture of the belts so we can see? lol Im diein over here...
> *



HEE HEE, I love ya A-RUN and all....BUT YA GOTTA WAIT just like everybody else...TIL THE SHOW>>> :biggrin: But hey I will say this THEY ARE AWESOME...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Funk Shop has FIVE DJ's that will be taking turns on the four turntables!

Sound system is LOUD... ya'll got power for us, right? I dunno if I can afford gas to run a generator.... gas prices are too funkin high!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 1 2005, 06:15 PM~3736159
> *HEE HEE, BUT YA GOTTA WAIT just like everybody else...TIL THE SHOW>>> :biggrin: But hey I will say this THEY ARE AWESOME...
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: 
i hate waiting........

:biggrin: 


oh yeah ttt


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 1 2005, 06:15 PM~3736159
> *HEE HEE, I love ya A-RUN and all....BUT YA GOTTA WAIT just like everybody else...TIL THE SHOW>>> :biggrin: But hey I will say this THEY ARE AWESOME...
> *


 :uh: 

oh well Im sure they are the shit...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 2 2005, 02:33 AM~3738396
> *Funk Shop has FIVE DJ's that will be taking turns on the four turntables!
> 
> Sound system is LOUD... ya'll got power for us, right?  I dunno if I can afford gas to run a generator.... gas prices are too funkin high!
> *


We got the POWER for ya BIGGZ bring em... What I do need to know is will I need to bring power strips and cords or do you got that covered? Also you will have a Mic correct? Love your announcements last time and hope to do it again. I'm getting a megaphone for the hop portion as it's not by the stage where you will be at for people to hear. So got that covered as well. Let me know what I need to get yet, times ticking away and don't want to have to go at the last minute to gather stuff up. Thank You


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

We'll have power strips and stuff, as long as there's power to plug into. We've got a few long extension cords, but not many.

You said "stage". Is there a real stage we're setting up on? Most mobile stages are pretty unstable and records skip REALLY easy... 

Also I'm going to pick up a canopy to set up under, since the weather is unpredictable, and both rain and sun are bad for equipment and records... so I gotta keep it covered and shaded!

I hope there's a lot of room for us, I'm thinkin the canopy we're gettin is HUGE...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 2 2005, 11:02 AM~3740548
> *We'll have power strips and stuff, as long as there's power to plug into.  We've got a few long extension cords, but not many.
> 
> You said "stage".  Is there a real stage we're setting up on?  Most mobile stages are pretty unstable and records skip REALLY easy...
> ...



We are bring the Car Trailer for you to use, seems to be just the ticket at shows for DJ's and so on to work with and it's very stable.. Trailer is 16ft long by 8Ft wide will that do it for you??


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 2 2005, 05:07 PM~3742268
> *We are bring the Car Trailer for you to use, seems to be just the ticket at shows for DJ's and so on to work with and it's very stable.. Trailer is 16ft long by 8Ft wide will that do it for you??
> *


if it vibrates at ALL or shakes or wobbles.... then we can't be on it. Use it for trophies and/or bikini contest and announcements, we can set up right next to it. Problem with turntables VS. CD players is CD players don't skip as easy. Can't be any wobble or vibration to keep the needle on the record...

And since we're putting a canopy over us it might be better to set up on the ground anyways.... safety wise, cosmetically, and practicality.

Thanks though!!! 

We're ready!!!

I hope everyone comes by the Pre-Party as well! $13.00 PITCHERS of AMF, Long Island, Sex On the Beach.... you can't beat that ANYWHERE! And if you have the guest pass that will be on three6oh.com within the next day or two, just print out the bad boy and get in free. If someone wants to print out 100 copies and pass them around, that's all you need to get in the door! Well, besides your I.D. that says you're 21+


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 2 2005, 04:30 PM~3742342
> *if it vibrates at ALL or shakes or wobbles.... then we can't be on it.  Use it for trophies and/or bikini contest and announcements, we can set up right next to it.  Problem with turntables VS. CD players is CD players don't skip as easy.  Can't be any wobble or vibration to keep the needle on the record...
> 
> And since we're putting a canopy over us it might be better to set up on the ground anyways.... safety wise, cosmetically, and practicality.
> ...



No problem Biggz you know more then me on that end of it. And ya we can use it for the girls and whatever else and you all can set up next to it..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

what time does the pre-party start?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

when u come thru the door!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

not sure i have a b'day party to go to at 3pm and then we are hitting the road shortly after the party is over. i will call you when i'm on my way!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:angry: :biggrin: 

one more week...
[attachmentid=264700]


----------



## WHiTeMiKe84 (Aug 17, 2005)

what was that all about^


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yea I MISSED OUT ON TODAY IN THE 503 BUT WHAT WAS THAT ABOUT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Gotta come to the GLADIATOR SHOW next sunday to see the Finish of this that happened today. TRUST ME you don't want to miss this... COME AND SEE WHO WILL BE THE GLADIATOR IN SINGLE PUMP it's going down you all..... :biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

damm lots of shit went down ,,, but i did what i came to do ,, and show got me scared for a minute ,, till after ,,,,,, but i think their was two big things that happen and will be continued on sunday ,,, 


hey HYDROGIRL ,,, nice meeting you ,,, i'll for sure be at the show this coming sunday ,,, i'm bringing more of my krew with me ,, so far just two of us showed up ,, their will be 6 more members coming ,,,, the hardest bikes to ever hit portland!!!! 

hey you know what entranc fee is for bikes!!!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 3 2005, 07:21 PM~3747221
> *:angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> one more week...
> ...


explain more of what this all about was this like the boxing staredown or was this for REAL :0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Yes it's for real!! These two people are in HOTT competition for the TITLE OF SINGLE PUMP GLADIATOR... And it will all be continued on SUNDAY 9-11, and then we will see WHO takes the GLADITOR SERIES TITLE BELT for single pump...Or will there be and UPSET???? :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILLAONEZ111_@Sep 3 2005, 11:40 PM~3748662
> *damm lots of shit went down ,,, but i did what i came to do ,, and show got me scared for a minute ,, till after ,,,,,, but i think their was two big things that happen and will be continued on sunday ,,,
> hey HYDROGIRL  ,,, nice meeting you ,,, i'll for sure be at the show this coming sunday ,,, i'm bringing more of my krew with me ,, so far just two of us showed up ,, their will be 6 more members coming ,,,, the hardest bikes to ever hit portland!!!!
> 
> ...


It was nice to meet you as well, and I look forward to seeing you at GLADIATOR. Your Bicycles are off the hook, very nice. Entry for bicycles is 20.00, see you soon.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Countdown as of today:

7 DAYS....................


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=265391] its all good in the 503
[attachmentid=265388]nose off
[attachmentid=265386] get in hot
:0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

15 cars are comfirmed as of today for HOP, I'm sure there are more coming.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and it's on like popcorn


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:angry: damn my car isn't ready yet. And to think I was planning on taking a belt home  Oh well maybe next year.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

The pre-party starts at 9PM.... there WILL BE NO LOCATION issues this time!! Definately happening at Bobby McGee's....

we did our first Saturday Night Fever party there last night and it was CRAZY. The kind of entertainment people pay 10 bucks or more just to get in... and ya'll are gettin in free! I don't wanna hear no requests unless I get a freakin tip, damn it!


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 4 2005, 12:11 PM~3750047
> *It was nice to meet you as well, and I look forward to seeing you at GLADIATOR. Your Bicycles are off the hook, very nice. Entry for bicycles is 20.00, see you soon.
> *




will their be a title belt for bikes and trikes!!!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

bobby mcgees huh? wheres that at?


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 5 2005, 12:08 AM~3754062
> *bobby mcgees huh? wheres that at?
> *


its literally 2 seconds off of I5

BOBBY MACGEES
10311 NE HIGHWAY 99, VANCOUVER, WA 98686


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

it's going down like a pair of draws!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THEY LOOK ANGRY BUT THEY JUST REAL STREET GLADIATORS


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 5 2005, 09:49 AM~3755413
> *THEY LOOK ANGRY BUT THEY JUST REAL STREET GLADIATORS
> *



Thats what THE GLADIATOR is about CHALLENGERS...............COME AND GET IT...

COUNTDOWN 6 days :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Here's what's goin down for Saturday night:

Saturday Sept. 10th: It's SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER SPECIAL EDITION: GLADIATOR LOWRIDER SHOW PRE-PARTY

There will be a designated area for any show cars in front of the building.... parking lot isn't all that great, but if anyone wants to bring their lowrider or hopper down you're more than welcome....

Join the Funk Shop DJ's Saturday Sept. 10th at Bobby McGee's in Vancouver for their new SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER party. Funk Shop DJ's are bringing a new level of entertainment to the table at the best spot in Vancouver.... so join the festivities! 

Saturday Sept. 10th there's NO cover... hear ALL kinds of music... whatever it takes to make you dance! If you've seen the Funk Shop DJ's lately you KNOW we don't play around. 

Get Saint and Snax back together again, doin it like they did at this other club ... called "Hillabilly's" or something like that. Catch Biggz rockin old school classics with today's hottest joints. Got some new Funk Shop cat's too, so see who's new with Funk Shop, and see a show that's WORTH paying to see... for FREE. 

Funk Shop DJ's rockin four turntables house party style. $1.00 PABST PINTS... DOLLAR BEERS!?!?!?!?! PITCHERS and BUCKETS of AMF's, Long Island Ice Teas and more for only 13 bucks!!!! No cover. Guaranteed good times. Don't waste your time anywhere else, ya dig? Hit Bobby McGee's Saturday for SATURDAY NIGHT FEVER. If you have plans to go out somewhere else, stop by Bobby McGee's before heading there... get some cheap drinks and warm up your night, pre funk with Funk Shop! 

Going down at 
Bobby McGee's 
10311 NE Highway 99 
Vancouver WA 
360-546-3630 

From Portland:

Take I-5 to the 99th Street exit. GO PAST THE HIGHWAY 99 exit, NOT the same. (I believe it's exit #9)

Turn right off the exit

At the first light turn left on to Highway 99

It's about a block and a half up on your right

Ya can't miss it.... FOR THE 21 AND OVER ONLY!! COME PARTY WITH US!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

CLICK THE LINK BELOW TO VUE THE DETAILS!! DON'T MISS THIS!!


GLADIATOR PRE PARTY LINK!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Okay, started it's own topic for the pre-party so we don't take up anymore space on this thread!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...=0#entry3757167


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Are there any flyers left for the Gladiator show?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

i got some


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Any idea what the weather is suppose to be like so I can pack accordingly


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 5 2005, 05:34 PM~3757467
> *Are there any flyers left for the Gladiator show?
> *


i have maybe 10-15 or so left.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 5 2005, 08:25 PM~3759314
> *Any idea what the weather is suppose to be like so I can pack accordingly
> *


Been in the mid 70s here last couple days. Who knows what the weekend will be like?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

COUNTDOWN 4 days and a wake-up


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

and you know this.......................


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Holy shit guys... Just got my quotes in for the DAMN SHITTERS!!! Cost for the day of two of them 175.00 DAMNNNNNNNN Just for shit and piss.... :uh:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 dats not bad. Beats people pissin and shittin on themselves


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 6 2005, 10:09 AM~3761784
> *Holy shit guys... Just got my quotes in for the DAMN SHITTERS!!! Cost for the day of two of them 175.00 DAMNNNNNNNN Just for shit and piss.... :uh:
> *


holy shit


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 6 2005, 09:51 AM~3762054
> *:0  dats not bad. Beats people pissin and shittin on themselves
> *



Or us having to clean it up :thumbsdown:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

yea you best bet is to pay


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 6 2005, 09:59 AM~3762098
> *yea you best bet is to pay
> *



Thats the plan, gotta have what we gotta have to take care of the homies that attend..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

can't wait to have some damn fun thanks for putting it down Jenda's


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:uh: yeah that's what I meant.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I'll put money on ROYAL IMAGE to be the first in line for registration, they are always up and going early..Rollin HARD..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 4 2005, 11:47 AM~3750296
> *15 cars are comfirmed as of today for HOP, I'm sure there are more coming.
> *


can the people of layitlow get a roster of the hop,


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 6 2005, 04:55 PM~3764583
> *can the people of layitlow get a roster of the hop,
> *


Sorry thats all the info that I can give being now I wouldn't want some of them gettin mad cause I posted there name up...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Brandy check ur pm and get back to me


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

1. unlimited hustle
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14 big time
15 big mike

:dunno:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 6 2005, 05:50 PM~3765135
> *1. unlimited hustle
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


Thats a good way to do it, let the people that are hopping fill it in.
:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

got word PURO LOCOs is bringin at least 3


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 6 2005, 06:09 PM~3764715
> *Sorry thats all the info that I can give being now I wouldn't want some of them gettin mad cause I posted there name up...
> *


since when do you care if people get up set, i just want to know so i can bring enough motors and gears


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Sep 6 2005, 07:57 PM~3766240
> *since when do you care if people get up set, i just want to know so i can bring enough motors and gears
> *



You know what to do, and someone else may need them if you don't use them..


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Countdown 3 days and a wake-up :0


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

hell yeah


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

sorry brandi, have reserve duty this weekend and with the shit that went down down south theses no way for me to change weekends


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Sep 7 2005, 12:07 PM~3769652
> *sorry brandi, have reserve duty this weekend and with the shit that went down down south theses no way for me to change weekends
> *


damn bro sorry to hear that hope to see you at yall show then!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

My goodness... we're Dj'in for FREE on opening weekend of football season in the rain..... ya'll BETTER funkin give us tips or something!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

What you say about rain?


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Log on to www.weather.com and type in the zip, 97212. That will give you an idea of what the weather is going to be like...

although if you know anything about Pac NW weather reports, they ALWAYS seem to be pretty misleading


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i say :twak: :twak: to the wet stuff


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

damm bro check this out,,,, lets just prey this is fuckin rong!!!!! ,,, but o well i'll get my tent and put my shit right under and still let the show go on!!!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

real riders are like the mail man.............rain shine sleet or snow



ok i don't know about the snow part cause then comes the salt and that causes rust so let's just leave the snow part out..... :roflmao:


----------



## larrylegend (May 24, 2005)

not good


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

screw it i'm there regardless.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Ok I knew you all was going to get a whiff of this weather shit.... STOP IT!!!! Remember here a few months back when US the Jenda's didn't let no rain stop us from going to Seattle, WA for the FULLXTC show and it was pourin down that day and we still hopped our shit.. So NO NO NO NO NO RAIN, PRAY And do something good so he will listen. Like I did today, I went to the grocery store last week and somehow the checker didn't charge me for the two 12 packs of pop and a short case of beer, so today when I went to the same grocery I told them to charge me for it and what had happened. MAKES you feel good and sometimes good Karma comes from being honest.. NOW BE AT THE SHOW cause it's going to be SUNNY and nice on SUNDAY and all of ya that are bailin out thinking it's going to rain WILL MISS OUT...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Check this out I just checked again!! KEEP PRAYIN..


Forecast for Greater Portland Metro Area
Updated: 2:43 PM PDT on September 7, 2005 
No Active Advisories (US Severe Weather) 

Tonight
Mostly clear. Lows in the lower to mid 50s. Evening northwest wind 10 to 15 mph. 
Thursday
Mostly sunny. Highs around 80. Northwest wind increasing to 10 to 15 mph in the afternoon. 
Thursday Night
Partly cloudy in the evening...then mostly cloudy. Lows 50 to 55. West wind 10 to 20 mph in the evening. 
Friday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers. Cooler. Highs 65 to 70. West wind 10 to 15 mph. 
Friday Night
Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers. Lows around 50. West wind 5 to 10 mph. 
Saturday
Mostly cloudy with a chance of showers and a slight chance of thunderstorms. Highs 65 to 70. 
Saturday Night
Partly cloudy. A chance of showers in the evening...then a slight chance of showers after midnight. Lows around 50. 
* Sunday
Partly cloudy with a slight chance of showers. Highs 65 to 70. *

Slight chance is GOOD news peeps.. Now lets get that SUN TO SHINE ON US....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

i don't give a damn if it pouring or not i'm still going to be there! yall have shown us support up this way now it's time for us to show yall some love back! i don't give a damn if i'm there by myself (hell that means i will get the title belt :roflmao: ) stop whinning and drive your asses to Portland dammit i can't party by myself ya know......


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

rain or shine I'll be there regardless. Hope to see some hoppers out there. MAN I CAN'T WAIT.  :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Rain is just NW Sunshine in the liquid form. We won't let it stop us either, unless we can't find something to cover us - equipment and records. We are planning on bringin out a BIG sound system and four turntables... I'm going to Costco to see if I can score one of those mobile car tents before Sunday. Our street team will be there regardless, we're used to wet weather.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 7 2005, 04:18 PM~3771768
> *rain or shine I'll be there regardless. Hope to see some hoppers out there. MAN I CAN'T WAIT.   :biggrin:
> *


Thats the ATTITUDE I respect and want to see. Damn it's for the Kids everybody, remember it's a charity show and it's in remembrance of our fallen homie CHAGO. 
Lets do this, and ROYAL IMAGE is always a great supporter of events. Thank you so much.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

dang no love


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 7 2005, 04:42 PM~3771956
> *dang no love
> *


Oh sweetie, now you know that you are NUMBER 1... GEE I'm giving you all the LADIES.. :biggrin: No for real TOUCH OF REALITY is representing to the fullest and I know this...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 7 2005, 05:49 PM~3772008
> *Oh sweetie, now you know that you are NUMBER 1... GEE I'm giving you all the LADIES.. :biggrin: No for real TOUCH OF REALITY is representing to the fullest and I know this...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Here's a link to map quest for those who need it to the show..

Type in 8900 North Vancouver AVE
Portland, Oregon 97217

http://www.mapquest.com

COUNTDOWN 2 days and a wakeup :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OH and PS yesterday it was 40% chance of rain today it's down to 30% it's going down and down. And today here in Portland it's bright and sunny and the percent is at 20% so there ya go... IT'S NOT GOING TO DO IT ON SUNDAY PEEPS... It will rain tommorow and SATURDAY but clear for the SHOW


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 8 2005, 10:17 AM~3775856
> *OH and PS yesterday it was 40% chance of rain today it's down to 30% it's going down and down. And today here in Portland it's bright and sunny and the percent is at 20% so there ya go... IT'S NOT GOING TO DO IT ON SUNDAY PEEPS... It will rain tommorow and SATURDAY but clear for the SHOW
> *


don't care i still will be there.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

You can log on to www.three6oh.com and click on the GLADIATOR flyer, it brings up the flyers at a bigger size so you can read them, and you can enter your address there for automatic directions =)


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MY BOYZ JT & SHUE, LOWRIDIN69 ARE COMIN WHERES THE REST OF SEATTLE?? :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 8 2005, 01:27 PM~3776901
> *MY BOYZ JT & SHUE, LOWRIDIN69 ARE COMIN WHERES THE REST OF SEATTLE??   :biggrin:
> *


i'm there even if it wasn't going to be a show sunday!!!!! but honestly i think we are the seattle crew!


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

where is the place to stay this weekend????????????


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 8 2005, 01:27 PM~3776901
> *MY BOYZ JT & SHUE, LOWRIDIN69 ARE COMIN WHERES THE REST OF SEATTLE??  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: I'LL ALSO BE THERE FROM SEATTLE


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 9 2005, 12:54 AM~3779117
> *where is the place to stay  this weekend????????????
> *


the coupe deville inn


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Sep 8 2005, 05:54 PM~3779117
> *where is the place to stay  this weekend????????????
> *


Here ya go MILKWEED, these are all close to the show (LIKE DOWN THE STREET)


Days Inn - Portland North. 9930 N. Whitaker Road, Portland, OR 97217-7702. Phone: 503-289-1800; Toll Free: 800-DAYS INN; FAX: 503-289-3778. $60 - $70 

Doubletree Hotel - Columbia River. 1401 N. Hayden Island Drive, Portland, OR 97217. Phone: 503-283-4466; Toll Free: 800-547-8010; FAX: 503-735-4847. $85 - $145

Doubletree Hotel - Jantzen Beach. 909 N. Hayden Island Drive, Portland, OR 97217. Phone: 503-283-4466; Toll Free: 800-547-8010; FAX: 503-735-4847. $119 - $180

Holiday Inn Express. 2300 N. Hayden Island Drive, Portland, OR. Phone: 503-283-8000.

Palms Motor Hotel. 3801 N. Interstate Avenue, Portland, OR 97227-1109. Phone: 503-287-5788


Theres also THE BEST WESTERN thats right around the corner from the show

http://www.or-portland-hotels.com/6171.html Click the link.. 

I'm excited it sounds to be a BIG show 15 hoppers confirmed... :biggrin: 

There's a PRE_PARTY As well SATURDAY night check the Topic under THE GLADIATOR PRE-PARTY there's a link there that tells you all about it..

See you soon..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 8 2005, 06:54 PM~3779118
> *:wave: I'LL ALSO BE THERE FROM SEATTLE
> *


westside206rain you have officially been notified as a true seattle rider!


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

in case yall are still in need of directions from a specific location CLICK HERE for details and directions from any address... just type in the address youre coming from and click "get directions" it does the rest for you...

peace!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Sep 8 2005, 01:27 PM~3776901
> *MY BOYZ JT & SHUE, LOWRIDIN69 ARE COMIN WHERES THE REST OF SEATTLE??  :biggrin:
> *


How could you leave me out DICK you know ill be there if i don't get lost at the ACHROPALIS HA HA HA


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OH A SPECIAL APPERANCE BIG TONE- HE WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM 10 TO 2 HAHAHAHA


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

nice name change bro. i was wondering when that was going to happen


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NEW NAME SAME GAME


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 9 2005, 05:31 AM~3781821
> *OH A SPECIAL APPERANCE BIG TONE- HE WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM 10 TO 2 HAHAHAHA
> *



HI TONY  You going to stop in at BOBBY MCGEE'S for the Pre-Show party? Starts at 9:00pm we will be there for awhile. Maybe call it a night around 11:00 or so..5:00 am comes early!!!! And hell I can't do all nighters any more since I had that bad experiance with that ROCK STAR energy drink. Any way hope to see you there..If not see ya on SUNDAY

COUNTDOWN 1 day and a wake-up and the forcast just said DRY for SUNDAY thank you thank you..


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

see ya sat nite


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

We've got over 50 people RSVP'd for Saturday night... and 35 for Sunday just from our homies...

RSVP for Saturday - http://events.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...=20050909110629 

RSVP for Sunday - http://events.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseac...=20050909110629


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

see yall manana :biggrin:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We gonna BBQ???


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 9 2005, 11:52 AM~3783686
> *We gonna BBQ???
> *



I got some PORTERHOUSE steaks just for you :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 9 2005, 06:31 AM~3781821
> *OH A SPECIAL APPERANCE BIG TONE- HE WILL BE SIGNING AUTOGRAPHS FROM 10 TO 2 HAHAHAHA
> *


MAKE THAT 10 PM AND WE ARE ON HA HA HA GETTING READY TO HEAD OUT NOW SEE YOU GUYS IN AFEW HOURS GOTTO MAKES SOME STOPS BUT ONCE IM THERE ITS HELLO PO AND STEAK BITES :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

hey big tony are you gonna be hopping anything out there.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ttt


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

can hardly wait for this show...se ya all sunday!!!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

CHECK IT OUT---WE WILL BE SHOOTING FOR STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE AT THE SHOW- LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A SPREAD IN THE MAGAZINE CHAGO WOULD BE PROUD OF :thumbsup: THIS IS OUR TIME TO REP OUR BACKYARD YOU KNOW THAT SCM NEEDS SOME NW FLAVOR!!!! LIKE TO GET A FEW CLUB PHOTOSHOOTS LINED UP- SO CLUB CLUB OFFICAL GET AHOLD OF ME :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

COUNTDOWN 1 DAY after today and a wake up.... :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK today is a last minute to do day, since tommorow IS THE SHOW :biggrin: So I won't really be on here much if at all. SO if anyone needs to get ahold of us please feel free to call here's the contact info:

503-710-0947 or 503-762-2417 Thank you and we will see ya tonight for the Pre-show party or tommorow at the show..Drive safe 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK PEEPS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WILL BE COMING ON SUNDAY MORNING BEFORE 9:00 AM TO THE SHOW HERE'S THE ROUTE YOU MUST TAKE AS THE 1-5 SOUTHBOUND BRIDGE WILL BE CLOSED FROM VANCOUVER TO OREGON FROM 10:00 PM SATURDAY NIGHT TIL 9:00 AM SUNDAY MORNING SO HERE'S A DETOUR FOR YOU;

IF COMING FROM SEATTLE TAKE THE I-205 SOUTH OFF OF THE I-5. STAY ON I-205 TIL YOU COME TO COLUMBIA BLVD WEST EXIT TAKE THAT. AFTER TAKING EXIT STAY TO YOUR RIGHT (SLIGHT RIGHT FOR COLUMBIA BLVD) AT THE LIGHT FOLLOW THAT ALL THE WAY DOWN TO VANCOUVER AVE. TURN RIGHT AT THE LIGHT (VANCOUVER AVE) FOLLOW THAT A COUPLE BLOCKS AND YOU ARE THERE. 


IF COMING FROM THE EAST IN WASHINGTON JUST STAY ON I-84 WEST ALL THE WAY TO THE I-5 NORTH EXIT AND THEN TAKE I-5 GOING NORTH TO THE COLUMBIA BLVD EAST EXIT. AFTER THE EXIT GO TO VANCOUVER AVE TURN LEFT (LIGHT). SHOW IS A COUPLE BLOCKS DOWN.. 

IF COMING FROM THE SOUTH IN OREGON STAY ON I-5 ALL THE WAY TO COLUMBIA BLVD EAST EXIT TAKE THAT. THEN TURN LEFT AT VANCOUVER AVE COUPLE BLOCKS DOWN IS THE SHOW..

IF COMING FROM THE NORTH SEATTLE AFTER 9:00AM OFF OF THE I-5 SOUTH FREEWAY YOU CAN EXIT MARINE DR EAST-MARTIN LUTHER KING (MLK). ONCE YOU EXIT JUST STAY TO YOUR RIGHT AND (DO NOT TAKE MARINE DR DELTA PARK) STAY STRAIGHT AND GO TO VANCOUVER AVE (IT'S A SLIGHT RIGHT) NOT A ACTUAL RIGHT TURN THE SHOW IS RIGHT THERE...

I WILL HAVE SIGNS FOR YOU AS WELL WITH ARROWS...


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westside206rain_@Sep 8 2005, 06:54 PM~3779118
> *:wave: I'LL ALSO BE THERE FROM SEATTLE
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR JOKER_@Sep 10 2005, 11:48 AM~3788580
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Jose, I just tryed calling you... You guys are coming down right??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 9 2005, 06:04 PM~3785486
> *CHECK IT OUT---WE WILL BE SHOOTING FOR STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE AT THE SHOW- LETS ALL GET TOGETHER AND MAKE A SPREAD IN THE MAGAZINE CHAGO WOULD BE PROUD OF :thumbsup: THIS IS OUR TIME TO REP OUR BACKYARD YOU KNOW THAT SCM NEEDS SOME NW FLAVOR!!!! LIKE TO GET A FEW CLUB PHOTOSHOOTS LINED UP- SO CLUB CLUB OFFICAL GET AHOLD OF ME :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

all these :thumbsup: so i just had to put my in there as well. see yall tomorrow


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 10 2005, 11:15 AM~3788161
> *OK PEEPS FOR THOSE OF YOU THAT WILL BE COMING ON SUNDAY MORNING BEFORE 9:00 AM TO THE SHOW HERE'S THE ROUTE YOU MUST TAKE AS THE 1-5 SOUTHBOUND BRIDGE WILL BE CLOSED FROM VANCOUVER TO OREGON FROM 10:00 PM SATURDAY NIGHT TIL 9:00 AM SUNDAY MORNING SO HERE'S A DETOUR FOR YOU;
> 
> IF COMING FROM SEATTLE TAKE THE I-205 SOUTH OFF OF THE I-5. STAY ON I-205 TIL YOU COME TO COLUMBIA BLVD WEST EXIT TAKE THAT. AFTER TAKING EXIT STAY TO YOUR RIGHT (SLIGHT RIGHT FOR COLUMBIA BLVD) AT THE LIGHT FOLLOW THAT ALL THE WAY DOWN TO VANCOUVER AVE. TURN RIGHT AT THE LIGHT (VANCOUVER AVE) FOLLOW THAT A COUPLE BLOCKS AND YOU ARE THERE.
> ...



F.Y.I. - the bridge is scheduled to re-open at 7AM, not 9.... according to The Columbian:

Vancouver 

Southbound I-5 Bridge span to close 

The southbound span of the Interstate 5 Bridge will close at 10 p.m. Saturday and reopen at 7 a.m. Sunday. 

During the closure, maintenance crews from both the Oregon and Washington departments of transportation will inspect pavement and bridge joints, install new signs, repair signals and clean the bridge deck. 

All northbound lanes will remain open. Southbound motorists should take I-205. 

Vancouver


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

We are on our way :biggrin:


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

just a little reminder. still prayin for sunshine but just incase bring ya towels for the photo shoots so we can wipe off the drops... lol Ill have some towels on hand as well but I know alot of you are picky about what touches the paint job (picky in a good way, I would be to) Im sure yall already got em packed up with the armorall but just wanted to put it out there just incase...

:biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

man we got a "HANDY DANDY CLEANING KIT""!!!!! fo sure we bringing the baddest bikes of PORTLAND !!!!!! rain or SHINE!!!!! but i do have a big blnket to throw over my bike if rain ,,, plus we have a canapy to put our bikes under


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

oh yeah and for sure can we get some photo shoots ,,,,, we want to motivate the LOWRIDER BIKES guys out here what we;re capable of doing!!!! :biggrin: and let them know if we can keep up the lowrider bikes game their also capable of doing the same!!!!

we're trying let the north west known of how we rock the best!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

tyght dog c u there


----------



## ON THE BUMPER (Mar 20, 2005)

what a show, to say the least!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

I SECOND THAT- PICS 2 COME 2 TOMORROW


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ON THE BUMPER_@Sep 11 2005, 05:30 PM~3794620
> *what a show, to say the least!
> *


And the winner is?????????


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Fuck tomorrow, I'm uploading pics TONIGHT! hahaha


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WUD UP FELLAS, IM FAR FROM PORTLAND, BUT I WANNA SEE SOME PICS......
POST THEM UP


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

yeah who won the belts. I couldn't make it out there today do to some car issues.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

That was a good show, Big turnout with the hoppers! Pics in a min


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Here is a few:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

lookin good.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks,
So many pictures tho and limited space. Ill post a few more then tomorrow ill post more on my website. ill add a link tomorrow.
-Tim


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH "BRANDY & BRETT". A JOB WELL DONE TO EVERYONE INVOLVED & THAT WENT TO THE SHOW!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: SORRY I MISSED IT.....  I GOT MAD LOVE FOR THOSE TWO.. AND MAJOR PROPS TO BRANDY FOR SPEAKING ABOUT OUR LIL BROTHER"CHAGO" BEFORE THE HOP TODAY... :cheesy: :cheesy: THANKS AND MAD LOVE.....PAULY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OH YEAH!!


POST PICS OF THE BELTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Only picture i got of the belts, sorry. To many people in the way and i had bad angles.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

and:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats all for now. I have like 200 more  I am still going to work on lots of photos of some cars that deserve to be shown the right way. That black 64, Green big body, UCE cars. 
-Tim

Great show, Everybody thank the Jendas for putting on such a good event! The dedication to Chago! Mad respect for that, Its really awesome what everybody did for him.


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WHATS THE CHAIN FOR?


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Here's the pictures that REALLY matter, at least to me.. WAY TO GO BRUDDAH!!

Gotta show love for the family!!!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Muthafucka KNOWS he's a KING


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WHATS THE INCHES IT DID?i hate caps button


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Oh yeah, we gotta show off our BEST DJ's trophy!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Preston hit 52 inches!!!!!!!

Congrats brah!! You a funkin KING!!!! BANGED that BUMPER like nobody's business! And you "nobody's" know who you are...

and he hit his OWN DAMN SWITCH... NOW WHAT???


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

dudes repin the shocker 


2 in the pink and 1 in the stink.

fuck yeah .can't wait to see the pick of all the cars wish we had comps like that here.congrats on the win for your bro.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Here you go my friend, ENJOY

FIRST ISSUE of First Annual Portland Gladiator... MORE TO COME!!!!


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

can we see some UCE c.c cars :biggrin:


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)




----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)




----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

GREAT PICS BIGGZ U MY BOY- PRESTON EARNED TODAY FAMILY. 
I GOT SOME GREAT FOOTAGE FOR VOL. 2- I SNAPPED OVER 250 PICS OF TODAYS SHOW- MUCH LOVE CHAGO- THIS IS FOR U. HOPE THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY SPREADS FROM THE BIG N.W. FOR STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE - IF YALL HAVENT CHECKED THAT MAG OUT IN A WHILE - ITS OFF THE CHAIN- MUCH LOVE JENDAS AND EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT!!! THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE DVDS THIS SHITS BY RIDERS 4 THE RIDERS. YAULL LOOK OUT FOR THIS CHEERLEADER IN CHEHALIS 2006. BLVD, PURO LOCOS, 1S2NV, WICKED ILLUSIONS, BIG I, FULL XTC GOODFELLAS & BUNCHS A FOOLZ IN THE 50TRAY DOIN IT!!







WIENERSPASSESARERUNNINOUT


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

WOW!! This was tight you all, and I want to thank BIGGZ THREE6OH and FUNK-SHOP DJ'S for putting it down for all of us. Great job! Also want to thank Riders Chronicles for the great photo action. All the CAR CLUBS that attended, THE GREAT HOPPERS as well as everyone else that was there. Can't do this without all of your support and we will continue on with THE GLADIATOR SERIES in 2006 stay tuned for where the next one will be!!! GREAT SHOW, MUCH LOVE TO THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST...  

THE JENDA'S


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

Just got home now...had a great time today and i'll be sure to come back again :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 11 2005, 08:55 PM~3795684
> *Oh yeah, we gotta show off our BEST DJ's trophy!!
> 
> 
> ...


Damn can i take a pic or what and remember presten tied for firts with the team  xtream car


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 11 2005, 11:25 PM~3796527
> *GREAT PICS BIGGZ U MY BOY- PRESTON EARNED TODAY FAMILY.
> I GOT SOME GREAT FOOTAGE FOR VOL. 2- I SNAPPED OVER 250 PICS OF TODAYS SHOW- MUCH LOVE CHAGO- THIS IS FOR U. HOPE THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY SPREADS FROM THE BIG N.W. FOR STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE - IF YALL HAVENT CHECKED THAT MAG OUT IN A WHILE - ITS OFF THE CHAIN- MUCH LOVE JENDAS AND EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT!!! THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE DVDS THIS SHITS BY RIDERS 4 THE RIDERS.  YAULL LOOK OUT  FOR THIS CHEERLEADER IN CHEHALIS 2006.  BLVD, PURO LOCOS, 1S2NV, WICKED ILLUSIONS, BIG I, FULL XTC GOODFELLAS & BUNCHS A FOOLZ IN THE 50TRAY DOIN IT!!
> WIENERSPASSESARERUNNINOUT
> *


Thanks for leaving my club out :angry:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 11 2005, 11:51 PM~3796642
> *Just got home now...had a great time today and i'll be sure to come back again  :thumbsup:
> *


You and milkyway need to learn how to read the stick next time LOL


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

SHOWTIME BIG T GETS HIS OWN SHOUT OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: THANKS FOR COMIN DOWN BIG DOG


ACTUALLY PRESTON AGREED 2 A TIE- WHICH THEY BOTH HIT 52- BUT THE XTREME CAR BROKE A BALL JOINT AND WAS UNABLE TO GO 2 THE NEXT ROUND.


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

somebody say uce?


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

Uce:


----------



## imtatortot (Feb 24, 2005)

more later, time to go to work.
-Tim


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

AND THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST GLADIATORS ARE:


SINGLE PUMP:

1st PLACE: MIGUEL 49 INCHES (TITLE BELT WON)
2nd PLACE: CALEB 46 INCHES
3RD PLACE: SHAYNE 44 INCHES
4TH PLACE: CISCO 24 INCHES

DOUBLE PUMP:

1st PLACE: PRESTON 52 INCHES (TIED FOR BELT) AGREED UPON WITH 
CHRIS JUNIOR WITH 52 INCHES
2nd PLACE: 503 MIKE 47 INCHES
3rd PLACE: TONY 20 INCHES

RADICAL: 

1st PLACE: BILLY 18 INCHES (TITLE BELT WON)

OPEN:

1st PLACE: ISREAL 72 INCHES (TITILE BELT WON)
2nd PLACE: ANTONIE 38 INCHES
3rd PLACE: MIKE G. 34 INCHES

POINTS FOR WINS:

1st: 25
2nd: 15
3rd: 10
4th: 5

GOOD JOB AND EFFORT TO ALL OF YOU THAT COMPETED, COME TO THE NEXT GLADIATOR AND DEFEND YOUR TITLES AND EARN MORE POINTS. AND THOSE THAT DID'NT PLACE YOU CAN STILL WIN..GET THOSE CARS TOGETHER THIS WINTER FOR THE NEXT 4 GLADITATOR SERIES SHOWS NEXT YEAR COMING TO A TOWN NEAR YOU..THANK YOU


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Sep 11 2005, 07:41 PM~3795626
> *WHATS THE CHAIN FOR?
> *


The car is called THE PIT BULL and thats little Isreal holding the chain of his car up and coming future switch hitter...AT 9 YEARS OLD


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:17 AM~3796873
> *Damn can i take a pic or what and remember presten tied for firts with the team   xtream car
> *


Yes sir Big Tony, your picture skills are DEFINATELY grade "A".... much better than some of those cats who shoot for some DVD's around the NW. hahahah

Preston DID tie for firsts, but by RULES there should have been a sudden death re-match and they couldn't due to the fact that the Xtreme car was broken. Preston was a MAN about it and said he'd be willing to take a tie instead of fighting for the title like many people would, because he did exactly what he intended to do, and that was prove himself. 

I know I'm a rookie around here and I'll probably be criticized for these statements, but Preston has a right to everyone's respect, especially AFTER agreeing to split the 1st place points like a real man of integrity. To be honest, I'm really funkin glad I married into this family, it's an honor to have Preston as a brother.

On a side note, many people showed their love and faith for the lowriding community yesterday, and I'd like to show some respect and say thanks. I am proud to be able to say I was a part of it. There was one or two people that thought with egos before hearts and minds, and that was a really stupid move and honestly it's pretty cowardly. Next time someone gets in my face, I may just drag them around to the back of the building and leave them there. 

MUCH LOVE TO THE JENDA'S, RIDER CHRONICLES, AND EVERYONE ELSE THAT MADE THA FIRST GLADIATOR SUCH A SUCCESS!! I hope we can be part of MANY to come!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 12 2005, 09:53 AM~3798195
> *Yes sir Big Tony, your picture skills are DEFINATELY grade "A".... much better than some of those cats who shoot for some DVD's around the NW.  hahahah
> 
> Preston DID tie for firsts, but by RULES there should have been a sudden death re-match and they couldn't due to the fact that the Xtreme car was broken.  Preston was a MAN about it and said he'd be willing to take a tie instead of fighting for the title like many people would, because he did exactly what he intended to do, and that was prove himself.
> ...



Yes big props to Preston and HE is a difflently a CHAMPION and one to contend with at the next GLADIATOR SERIES HOP COMPETITION..

And Biggz very well said, remembering what the true meaning of the show was about. OUR LITTLE HOMIE CHAGO it was for him.....


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: GREAT SHOW :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## MR JOKER (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:17 AM~3796873
> *Damn can i take a pic or what and remember presten tied for firts with the team   xtream car
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I had fun as always. Paul and Brandy thanks again for the hospitality and you werent bullshittin on that porterhouse  Everyone that came and supported the show in the name of Chago, very cool, RIP lil bro. To all the stuck up bitches and their over jelous men, thanks for letting Brandy keep that $200 in her pocket... To Biggz, thanks for putting it down homie, we'll have to get you up here to DJ next show season  Good meeting everyone I hadn't met yet and seeing the same old Riders riding, see yall again soon


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

post up more pics somebody


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Sep 12 2005, 02:29 PM~3800039
> *post up more pics somebody
> *


Yeah RIDERS CHRONICLES show us THE REAL PIC'S (no pun intended to Biggz he knows what I'm talkin about).. :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by imtatortot_@Sep 11 2005, 09:27 PM~3795543
> *and:
> *


hey does anyone have pics of the dude that competed this dude!!!!! any pics of that competitors regal in the air!!!!! because damm i seen that dude arguin at the back and callin that other cat a cheater


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:nono: cant start calling people cheaters.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Didn't two guys end up nose-to-nose over some really dumb shit? What happend with that? I heard one of them was a bigger man and turned his back and walked away and the other dood didn't do anything... until later when someone else called him out on something and the guy got mad and got in his car and left like a lil' baby.... THATS A RIDER CHRONICLE!

"Don't put that on your fuckin' DVD". THAT'S a CLASSIC LINE!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I give it to Preston for finanlly being on his own switch thats what us all about owner on his own switch and thanks to everybody that help put on this show and to all that showed up was a fun show nice get together and alot of hoppers and i didnt do to bad in the raffle either :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BIGGZ_@Sep 12 2005, 10:53 AM~3798195
> *Yes sir Big Tony, your picture skills are DEFINATELY grade "A".... much better than some of those cats who shoot for some DVD's around the NW.  hahahah
> 
> Preston DID tie for firsts, but by RULES there should have been a sudden death re-match and they couldn't due to the fact that the Xtreme car was broken.  Preston was a MAN about it and said he'd be willing to take a tie instead of fighting for the title like many people would, because he did exactly what he intended to do, and that was prove himself.
> ...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:19 AM~3796877
> *Thanks for leaving my club out :angry:
> *


thanks for leaving us out as well................... :angry:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah post up somemore pics..........or was that the only ones taken this time.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 12 2005, 09:20 AM~3796878
> *You and milkyway need to learn how to read the stick next time LOL
> *


That was my first time being in a hop pit so I had no clue what i was supposed to do...lol


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where are the hop pics.


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

:dunno:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Sep 12 2005, 06:51 PM~3801997
> *That was my first time being in a hop pit so I had no clue what i was supposed to do...lol
> *


Thank you Chris and Milkweed you did fine I just wanted some new faces on the stick, Big Tony is a professional with Lots of experiance on a hop stick. I do appreciate him steppin in and helping out as well as J.T. You will learn more as you go and I hope it was a great experiance for you. Glad you came down and thank you.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 12 2005, 06:54 PM~3802020
> *where are the hop pics.
> *



HOP PIC'S HOP PIC'S and maybe a good shot of the TITLE BELT!!!!!!!


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

cool let's see them


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Waitin for RIDERS CHRONICLES to post them...Come on we be waitin for the good shots


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

:0 damn cant wait. Sorry I missed it, was having problems with the cutty. but I will be there for the cheney show. I am going to get the 4.5's from you reall soon hydrogirl. I'll keep you posted. Just waiting on 2 adex's that are in the mail


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

MAN- IT WAS A LONG WEEKEND- BUT IM BACK WITH A TOUCH OF REALITY :biggrin: 

PICS COMIN SOON!!! GIMME A 1/2 HOUR IM EATING STEAK W/ A SIDE OF TATOR TOTS HOLD TIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 12 2005, 07:25 PM~3802263
> *MAN- IT WAS A LONG WEEKEND- BUT IM BACK WITH A TOUCH OF REALITY :biggrin:
> 
> PICS COMIN SOON!!!  GIMME A 1/2 HOUR IM EATING STEAK W/ A SIDE OF TATOR TOTS HOLD TIGHT :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

sweet can't wait for the pics.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

[attachmentid=274805]
HERES A QUICK ONE 4 U BIGGZ U FUNKERS BLAZED IT AGAIN-CHECK OUT ALL THE HOT TRACKS FROM THE FUNK SHOP- THREE6OH PRODUCTIONS MUCH LOVE.
RIDERS VOL 2 "DONT BE A WIENER" :nono:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn that regal hittin back bumper.


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

A BIG props to Preston for hittin your own damn switch and ya'll got to give big props to Aaron from UCE for bringing the caprice "show car" in and showin the red one whats up even with someone else hittin his switch. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

whats up riderchronicles


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 12 2005, 07:34 PM~3802326
> *damn that regal hittin back bumper.
> *


That was BANGIN back bumper DAMN....Bet people wished they where Preston now...


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Sep 12 2005, 07:47 PM~3802419
> *A BIG props to Preston for hittin your own damn switch and ya'll got to give big props to Aaron  from UCE for bringing the caprice "show car"  in and showin the red one whats up even with someone else hittin his switch.    :thumbsup:
> *


Thats for sure there!! What was Aaron's car at Portland Lowrider show 2nd in sweeps?? And he brought it in the hop pit and hit it...Thats what I'm talkin about, big props to all of UCE C.C.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

soon enough my cutty will be flippen over and shit. Nah just kidding but back bumper, hell yeah.


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 12 2005, 08:31 PM~3802308
> *[attachmentid=274805]
> HERES A QUICK ONE 4 U BIGGZ U FUNKERS BLAZED IT AGAIN-CHECK OUT ALL THE HOT TRACKS FROM THE FUNK SHOP- THREE6OH PRODUCTIONS MUCH LOVE.
> RIDERS VOL 2 "DONT BE A WIENER" :nono:
> *


That pic is SICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You got any video clips from the back of the car? I need one with that HHR for my HHR promo report =)


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

I must say, I enjoyed myself at the show on Sunday! I also want to say, it's about damn time my brother had his day!!! Respect rightfully earned and deserved! 

Brandy... I had a great time with you guys on Saturday night. I hope we can do it again real soon. You and Paul put on a great show, and I just want to thank you for letting Biggz and I be a part of such a great event!

Thanks to all the Riders that made us feel at home. It was alot of fun. I cant wait to do it again!
Thanks again!
Jaime (Mrs. Biggz) Hammond


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

RIDE ON THESE


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

here are some pics


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

oh did they have a few bets going on that day during the hop.


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

damn those are some tight ass whips.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:uh:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey Ryan.... When do I get your next video??? What's it called again?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where there and RI cars out hoppin.


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THATS IT 4 ME 4 NOW- NEW DVD IN A COUPLE MONTHS C U IN TACOMA ON THE 24TH GREAT PICKS MILK WEED.

ANY BODY ELSE GOT SOME GOOD NAMES FOR #3


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where exactly in tacoma is cheney stadium. Anybody know


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

more and more and more :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

the last pic here was taken on my way home


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

hop pit, the only pic that i was able to get !


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 12 2005, 08:33 PM~3802726
> *where exactly in tacoma is cheney stadium. Anybody know
> *


?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Sep 12 2005, 09:33 PM~3802726
> *where exactly in tacoma is cheney stadium. Anybody know
> *


off of HWY 16 before the narrows bridge!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 12 2005, 10:18 PM~3803023
> *off of HWY 16 before the narrows bridge!
> *


Ya what he said


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 12 2005, 10:18 PM~3803023
> *off of HWY 16 before the narrows bridge!
> *



Directions to Cheney Stadium

Cheney Stadium is near the intersection of Tyler and 19th street in Tacoma just off of Highway 16.

From Interstate 5, take exit 132 (Highway 16) west. Take the 19th street exit going east. Once on 19th, turn right on Cheyenne which is the first street sign you see. This takes you directly to the parking lot. Map It


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

How about the fat man hop?



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Sep 12 2005, 11:38 AM~3798117
> *AND THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST GLADIATORS ARE:
> SINGLE PUMP:
> 
> ...


----------



## BILLY_CLINT (Nov 3, 2004)

I think puro locos took the fat man hop... but dont quote me on that.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE LOCO BOYZ HIT 20" 4INCHES HIGHER THAN ANYONE ELSE


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

hey ryan, where all the pics I shot bro, I know there was some good shit in there too


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

ITS COMIN SOON BRO- LIL EQUIPT ISSUE NEXT DAY OR 2


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2005, 02:52 PM~3807273
> *THE LOCO BOYZ HIT 20" 4INCHES HIGHER THAN ANYONE ELSE
> *


Team THREE 6 OH gets HONORABLE MENTION though.... we've never even TOUCHED hoppers like that, we had NO clue what we were doing and still pushed 17"....

We'll take it next year.... WATCH!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2005, 02:52 PM~3807273
> *THE LOCO BOYZ HIT 20" 4INCHES HIGHER THAN ANYONE ELSE
> *


and 20 minus 17 is THREE, not FOUR!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

Ryan... I better get that video of my brother hittin 52inches!!! That picture you took of him on his switch was great! If I could, I would like to get a copy of that please.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

GOOD GOD MAN, BIG TONY?!?! IS IT YA BIRTHDAY????


----------



## Lady of Funkshop (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 11 2005, 11:25 PM~3796527
> *GREAT PICS BIGGZ U MY BOY- PRESTON EARNED TODAY FAMILY.
> I GOT SOME GREAT FOOTAGE FOR VOL. 2- I SNAPPED OVER 250 PICS OF TODAYS SHOW- MUCH LOVE CHAGO- THIS IS FOR U. HOPE THIS IS THE FIRST OF MANY SPREADS FROM THE BIG N.W. FOR STREET CUSTOMS MAGAZINE - IF YALL HAVENT CHECKED THAT MAG OUT IN A WHILE - ITS OFF THE CHAIN- MUCH LOVE JENDAS AND EVERYONE WHO CAME OUT!!! THANKS FOR SUPPORTING THE DVDS THIS SHITS BY RIDERS 4 THE RIDERS.  YAULL LOOK OUT  FOR THIS CHEERLEADER IN CHEHALIS 2006.  BLVD, PURO LOCOS, 1S2NV, WICKED ILLUSIONS, BIG I, FULL XTC GOODFELLAS & BUNCHS A FOOLZ IN THE 50TRAY DOIN IT!!
> WIENERSPASSESARERUNNINOUT
> *


Hey Ryan... I was actually the one who took those pictures! But thanks for the compliment! Haha. Just playin! You said it right though... my brother worked his ass off for a long time to get respect from alot of people in the car show stuff, and he's got it now... at least from anyone who matters. 
Thanks again to everyone who came out Saturday night... Next year it will be even bigger!  

Lots of love,
Jaime


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Talk about a fun group of individuals...... ya'll know how to PARTY!!


----------



## BIGGZ (May 29, 2005)

Is he New York City Breakers or Rock Steady Crew???


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

hey i'm looking for a second hand pump for my bike ,,, anyone know where i can buy one here in portland !!!!!!from a club or shop ,,, i can rebuild one if anone one has a broken one!!! :biggrin: its for my bike!!!!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2005, 02:52 PM~3807273
> *THE LOCO BOYZ HIT 20" 4INCHES HIGHER THAN ANYONE ELSE
> *


actualy i think they only beat uce by 1"


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

OK I DONT KNOW!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lady of Funkshop_@Sep 13 2005, 08:38 PM~3810500
> *Ryan... I better get that video of my brother hittin 52inches!!! That picture you took of him on his switch was great! If I could, I would like to get a copy of that please.
> Thanks a bunch!
> *


REMEMBER THATS FROM THE VIDEO CAMERA- STILLS YET 2 COME


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Sep 13 2005, 10:33 PM~3810795
> *REMEMBER THATS FROM THE VIDEO CAMERA- STILLS YET 2 COME
> *


POST MORE PICS SO EVERYONE CAN LIGHTEN UP AND SEE WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT


----------



## A-Run (Jul 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 14 2005, 10:44 PM~3818451
> *POST MORE PICS SO EVERYONE CAN LIGHTEN UP AND SEE WHATS ITS ALL ABOUT
> *


yea post up some pics so I can get some recognition... lol :biggrin:


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

i got like 100 pics but none from the hop


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

what do you guys use to seperate the doubles from the radicalsand the "open" class?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

I just heard the most disturbing news of today. if you don't know or hadn't got a pm then don't worry about it. this is a bunch of bullshit! just had to vent a little that's all............... 
:angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Sep 15 2005, 11:31 AM~3821802
> *I just heard the most disturbing news of today. if you don't know or hadn't got a pm then don't worry about it. this is a bunch of bullshit! just had to vent a little that's all...............
> :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:
> *


Here's alink for it and again Please understand that this is better for us..Peace


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=204776


----------



## maclcky1 (Feb 20, 2004)

mad love from machi and BIG UCE


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

HEY JENDAS I SAY FUCK THE HATERS AND KEEP LOWRIDING YOUR FAMILY HAS DONE ALOT FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY. OH SO YOU KNOW WHO TALKING JEREMIAH WIT THE BLUE EURO CUT.


----------

